# Chapin 20v Backpack Sprayer



## GrassDaddy

Hey All

So the wife approved of the purchase and I've used it a few times now already. Man is it worth it!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ck9Mn-MUeE

The TeeJet nozzle I already had worked great on it, and I get about double the width of spray as I was getting with my harbor freight. So much easier to use, clean, etc.


----------



## wardconnor

What TeeJet nozzle are you using?


----------



## GrassDaddy

The blue 11010 (soil app but I might use it for foliar as well since it's always windy here)
http://m.agrimart.net/item/353634


----------



## HoosierHound

I'm tempted to get this sprayer for $140 and free shipping from Rural King. https://www.ruralking.com/20v-4-gal-backpack-sprayer.html

GrassDaddy, can you clarify your setup? You use the included Chapin wand, but a TeeJet nozzle? The threads are the same?


----------



## Ware

That's pretty close to the lowest historical price on Amazon.


----------



## GrassDaddy

The threads are not the same but I got an adapter at the hardware store. That being said I dont know if there was a tee jet quick adapter that does fit. Sometime I need to bring it back and find out the size/thread size.


----------



## HoosierHound

Thanks! I was guessing that brass piece was an adapter. But it's hard to tell on the video.

I'm still not sure I'm willing to spend $140 on a sprayer, though. I'm also looking at the Chapin 61500 for about $50.


----------



## ericgautier

HoosierHound, how big is your lawn?

I have about 13k sqft. I started out with a cheap HF 4g pump backpack then upgraded to an S15 push sprayer since I was on a proactive biofungicide regime. Manually pumping Serenade every 2 weeks was a pita. When I got the S15, it helped a little.

But now I have the 20v and look forward to spraying the yard with anything and everything. LOL. I love it so much the S15 (which cost twice as much) is sitting in the shed unused.


----------



## HoosierHound

I have about 8,500 sq ft. I honestly don't give much thought at all to pumping the hand can I use now. It's the constant mixing with the smaller tank that I'm most interested in moving on from.


----------



## j4c11

@HoosierHound
The Chapin sprayer is probably the best money I spent on anything lawn care. It's a little expensive, but I don;t think you will regret it. I use it weekly, sometimes multiple times a week. Just makes lawn care so much more enjoyable.


----------



## SGrabs33

@HoosierHound 
Just wanted to make sure you saw the post on the Chapin 97900. Similar technology I believe but a walk behind instead of the backpack. It's only about 20-30 bucks more but for 8500 sq ft. it may be worth it.


----------



## HoosierHound

Thanks SGrabs33, but not interested, 8500 sq ft isn't that big. I also like using a sprayer wand.


----------



## J_nick

If anyone has an Atwood's near them they have it on sale for $129.99


----------



## Mightyquinn

HoosierHound said:


> Thanks SGrabs33, but not interested, 8500 sq ft isn't that big. I also like using a sprayer wand.


I have 8K of lawn and I tried to spray ONCE with a backpack sprayer and it's not something I would ever want to do again! I'm in decent shape too! A push sprayer almost makes it enjoyable to put stuff down :thumbup:

If you enjoy using a backpack sprayer than more power too you!!! :thumbup:


----------



## coreymays22

Mightyquinn said:


> HoosierHound said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks SGrabs33, but not interested, 8500 sq ft isn't that big. I also like using a sprayer wand.
> 
> 
> 
> I have 8K of lawn and I tried to spray ONCE with a backpack sprayer and it's not something I would ever want to do again! I'm in decent shape too! A push sprayer almost makes it enjoyable to put stuff down :thumbup:
> 
> If you enjoy using a backpack sprayer than more power too you!!! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Every time I spray my 4500 sq ft, I swear I will never do it again.


----------



## GrassDaddy

With the chapin I find it just as easy as pushing something.


----------



## mtlcafan79

I'm using a Chapin pump backpack to spray 14.5k a three to four times a year. The first time was a workout, but it's not so bad now. Learning that clipping in to a fully loaded backpack is much easier off of a tailgate or other high surface made all the difference.


----------



## CH3NO2

Does anybody have experience with a boom setup for this backpack. Possible to get 2-3 nozzles working at 1g / k ft / 2.5-3 mph?


----------



## j4c11

CH3NO2 said:


> Does anybody have experience with a boom setup for this backpack. Possible to get 2-3 nozzles working at 1g / k ft / 2.5-3 mph?


There is not enough pressure for the Chapin 3 nozzle boom.


----------



## Ware

I was having some trouble with my Stihl backpack sprayer this morning, so I went down to my local farm store and bought one of these. Wow! I'll fix my Stihl when it's a little cooler outside, but I may sell it after using this Chapin 20V today. 
#makesprayinggreatagain :banana: :dancenana: :banana: :dancenana:


----------



## GrassDaddy

My wife has me spraying her grandfather's trees now. That thing makes it fun so I have no problem doing it now lol The Harbor Freight one worked but took a LOT of pumping!


----------



## ericgautier

How often do you charge the battery?


----------



## SGrabs33

ericgautier said:


> How often do you charge the battery?


The description says 1.75 hours of continuous spraying.


----------



## ericgautier

Thanks!

I usually go 2 weeks before I charge it up. About 13k of spraying each time.


----------



## Ware

I plugged my battery up this morning to top off the charge and the charger is blinking fast red - I think that means the battery is toast?


----------



## Redtenchu

Ware said:


> I plugged my battery up this morning to top off the charge and the charger is blinking fast red - I think that means the battery is toast?


That happens when mine is overheated.


----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> I plugged my battery up this morning to top off the charge and the charger is blinking fast red - I think that means the battery is toast?
> 
> 
> 
> That happens when mine is overheated.
Click to expand...

It looks like red -.[/sup]-[sup].[/sup]- means overheated. I'm just getting fast red [sup]. . . . . blinks... and the garage was cool this morning.


----------



## high leverage

Ware said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> I plugged my battery up this morning to top off the charge and the charger is blinking fast red - I think that means the battery is toast?
> 
> 
> 
> That happens when mine is overheated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It looks like red -.[/sup]-[sup].[/sup]- means overheated. I'm just getting fast red [sup]. . . . . blinks... and the garage was cool this morning.
Click to expand...

There are youtube videos on how to revive lithium ion batteries. This seems to be a common problem.


----------



## Ware

high leverage said:


> There are youtube videos on how to revive lithium ion batteries. This seems to be a common problem.


Cool. I watched some of those and will try it when I get home. I'll report back. Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

It worked! I had left the battery connected to the sprayer, and it had discharged down to about 2VDC...








The interwebs said when a Li-ion battery gets discharged too far the charger won't recognize it, but you can bump charge it off of another Li-ion battery - I used a 12V DeWalt battery...

(note: you want positive to positive, negative to negative here)








After 20-30 minutes, I checked the 20V Black + Decker battery...








Then reconnected it to its charger... flashing green light.








Thanks again, high leverage! :thumbup:


----------



## high leverage

Glad it worked out. I stumbled across those videos will watching tool reviews a few months ago. I'm alway amazed with the things one can learn through youtube.


----------



## j4c11

I had that happen to me last fall, I had just bought it. I was pretty ticked off. I left it in the garage and it got pretty cold that night so maybe that's what did it. After about 2 days of sitting on a table inside it started taking a charge. Haven't had issues with it since.


----------



## Ware

I'll be disconnecting it from the sprayer after use now. :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu

Ware said:


> I'll be disconnecting it from the sprayer after use now. :thumbup:


Nice work!


----------



## Guest

How much ease of use would this be over an Echo diaphragm one?
I have used the Echo a few times to do the whole yard but it leaks around the lid and doesn't spray easily. 
Thought about putting in on Craigslist and picking this one up.


----------



## Ware

firefighter11 said:


> How much ease of use would this be over an Echo diaphragm one?


I used a Stihl SG20 for a number of years before buying one of these Chapin 20V sprayers. I still have the Stihl, but have decided manual pumping is overrated. 

I will probably swap my dfw_wand over and sell the Stihl eventually.


----------



## GrassDaddy

I can't imagine spraying with a non 20v sprayer now.. That's how easy it is.


----------



## ericgautier

You will find stuff to spray once you get it.


----------



## gatormac2112

I've sprayed a few times with this backpack and absolutely love it. One thing though, my pump never turns off in between spraying like it should. It did the first time i used it....I primed the pump/sprayer and after spraying the pump stopped. Worked perfect for an hour the first time. Now the pump runs constantly no matter what i do. It works, but is very annoying, especially knowing that this isn't how its supposed to be.

Any ideas?


----------



## MedozK

So, for winter storage, do you just store the battery and then charge again in the spring?


----------



## cnet24

Picked one of these up for Christmas- is there any reason to supplement with the TeeJet nozzles that have been outlined in this forum? I tested today with the fan nozzle that comes with the setup and it seemed fine. I know that the CF valve isn't needed due to the battery pumping at a constant pressure, but wondering about the other pieces.


----------



## khayden10

I have been on this form for quite some time and tiring to learn as much as I can. Bought this backpack sprayer and decided to spray down Prodiamine. My question is how to do you, or what is the proper way to clean it out? I tried to flush it out with regular water then added a little bit of soap flushed it out again and I still get the bright yellow residue at the bottom. Do you dump it back into the same place into the yard? Also is it okay to spray herbicides and pesticides (obviously not at the same time) any help would be appreciated.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Thread started here:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1742



khayden10 said:


> I have been on this form for quite some time and tiring to learn as much as I can. Bought this backpack sprayer and decided to spray down Prodiamine. My question is how to do you, or what is the proper way to clean it out? I tried to flush it out with regular water then added a little bit of soap flushed it out again and I still get the bright yellow residue at the bottom. Do you dump it back into the same place into the yard? Also is it okay to spray herbicides and pesticides (obviously not at the same time) any help would be appreciated.


----------



## nickmg

Another option has hit the market.

https://www.ryobitools.com/products/details/18v-one-plus-4-gal-backpack-chemical-sprayer


----------



## g-man

^$150 with the battery + charger

It would be nice as a tool only, but they are not currently selling it.


----------



## cnet24

nickmg said:


> Another option has hit the market.
> 
> https://www.ryobitools.com/products/details/18v-one-plus-4-gal-backpack-chemical-sprayer


Man, I wish I would have seen this before I bought the Chapin. I already have the Ryobi 18v platform across multiple tools, this would have been a nice addition.


----------



## nickmg

I have the one gallon version and bought it as a tool only, I'm sure eventually it will come like that as well. I love the whole 18volt line from ryobi. I have their string trimmer and edger combo and it does the whole yard with plenty of charge.


----------



## MasterMech

Ware said:


> I was having some trouble with my Stihl backpack sprayer this morning, so I went down to my local farm store and bought one of these. Wow! I'll fix my Stihl when it's a little cooler outside, but I may sell it after using this Chapin 20V today.
> #makesprayinggreatagain :banana: :dancenana: :banana: :dancenana:


You know, as good and durable as the SG20 is, combined with Stihl's fairly extensive battery equipment line, and taking into account their customer base of professional lawn care companies, I'm very surprised we haven't seen a battery powerd sprayer offering from Stihl yet.


----------



## Ware

It looks like Chapin 63924 is a new 24V backpack. According to the specs it offers 2 hours of continuous runtime (15 more minutes than the Chapin 63985 20V backpack). It looks like they're using the same battery as they are use on the Chapin 97900 24V push sprayer.

@J_nick spotted one of these in a store.


----------



## 440mag

LOL, man they are making it harder and harder for a guy with near 30k sf to stay "on the fence!" Neither my wife, my ortho specialist, physical therapist and I are ALL NOT impressed with the repetitive motion damage I am doing to my left elbow and arm with the pumper (arghhhh)!

Question: anyone know how accessible additional batteries are? Sources?

I ask as it takes me more than 2 hours to spray our entire property and at least one extra battery (probably 2 extra) are gonna be a must.

Hopes are high!


----------



## gijoe4500

440mag said:


> LOL, man they are making it harder and harder for a guy with near 30k sf to stay "on the fence!" Neither my wife, my ortho specialist, physical therapist and I are ALL NOT impressed with the repetitive motion damage I am doing to my left elbow and arm with the pumper (arghhhh)!
> 
> Question: anyone know how accessible additional batteries are? Sources?
> 
> I ask as it takes me more than 2 hours to spray our entire property and at least one extra battery (probably 2 extra) are gonna be a must.
> 
> Hopes are high!


With 30k, would a push sprayer more better? I'm not sure about the 24v version, but my 20v version uses a Black and Decker cordless tool battery.


----------



## Mightyquinn

gijoe4500 said:


> 440mag said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, man they are making it harder and harder for a guy with near 30k sf to stay "on the fence!" Neither my wife, my ortho specialist, physical therapist and I are ALL NOT impressed with the repetitive motion damage I am doing to my left elbow and arm with the pumper (arghhhh)!
> 
> Question: anyone know how accessible additional batteries are? Sources?
> 
> I ask as it takes me more than 2 hours to spray our entire property and at least one extra battery (probably 2 extra) are gonna be a must.
> 
> Hopes are high!
> 
> 
> 
> With 30k, would a push sprayer more better? I'm not sure about the 24v version, but my 20v version uses a Black and Decker cordless tool battery.
Click to expand...

+1 A push/mounted/pull behind sprayer would be a good investment for 30K of lawn.


----------



## Spammage

Mightyquinn said:


> +1 A push/mounted/pull behind sprayer would be a required investment for 30K of lawn.


FIFY!


----------



## g-man

If I had a larger lawn than my 5K, I might think of DIY pull sprayer using one of the kids radio flyers.


----------



## GrassDaddy

To answer the question, the battery is the object at the bottom with the red CHAPIN 24V label on it. It's just like the drill batteries, there is a little button on the side you push it and it slides out.


----------



## Browdis

Has anyone added a CFV to your Chapin 20V sprayer?

I need to do some spot spraying and due to the constant 35-40 psi it is on the aggressive side. Worried about spraying too much in one spot...


----------



## Ware

Browdis said:


> Has anyone added a CFV to your Chapin 20V sprayer?
> 
> I need to do some spot spraying and due to the constant 35-40 psi it is on the aggressive side. Worried about spraying too much in one spot...


I think adding a CF valve _could_ cause the pressure switch/pump to short cycle.

If you have calibrated your sprayer, it shouldn't matter - you would simply be adding the appropriate amount of product to the amount of water it takes you to cover say 1,000 square feet. As tempting as it is to lower the nozzle down onto the weed, your technique (ground speed, nozzle height, etc) shouldn't really change between spot spraying and doing blanket apps - only the amount of time you squeeze the trigger.


----------



## Gorgonzola17

Amazon has this unit on sale right now for $139.99 with prime shipping. They are really tempting me to pull the trigger. :|


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor

440mag said:


> LOL, man they are making it harder and harder for a guy with near 30k sf to stay "on the fence!" Neither my wife, my ortho specialist, physical therapist and I are ALL NOT impressed with the repetitive motion damage I am doing to my left elbow and arm with the pumper (arghhhh)!
> 
> Question: anyone know how accessible additional batteries are? Sources?
> 
> I ask as it takes me more than 2 hours to spray our entire property and at least one extra battery (probably 2 extra) are gonna be a must.
> 
> Hopes are high!


I use the 20v Chapin on an acre. It's doable but not optimal. I feel like I spend more time traveling to refill/refilling than i do spraying. It's also heavy on your back for that length of time. Don't get me wrong, it's the best i've used so far, but I'm still looking to upgrade. I'll either go with @Ware's Lesco setup or @Pete1313's Johne Deere setup.


----------



## chrismar

Gorgonzola17 said:


> Amazon has this unit on sale right now for $139.99 with prime shipping. They are really tempting me to pull the trigger. :|


You sure? The one I see for $140 is 20v version. The 24v version is $180.

Either way, quite tempted to pick one up myself. After 4 hours and 28 gallons (7 loads) yesterday my shoulders and arm is sure feeling it today.


----------



## Gorgonzola17

chrismar said:


> Gorgonzola17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon has this unit on sale right now for $139.99 with prime shipping. They are really tempting me to pull the trigger. :|
> 
> 
> 
> You sure? The one I see for $140 is 20v version. The 24v version is $180.
> 
> Either way, quite tempted to pick one up myself. After 4 hours and 28 gallons (4 loads) yesterday my shoulders and arm is sure feeling it today.
Click to expand...

I only have a quarter acre so the 20v should be perfect!!!


----------



## J_nick

Ware said:


> It looks like Chapin 63924 is a new 24V backpack. According to the specs it offers 2 hours of continuous runtime (15 more minutes than the Chapin 63985 20V backpack). It looks like they're using the same battery as they are use on the Chapin 97900 24V push sprayer.
> 
> @J_nick spotted one of these in a store.


I think I have my wife talked into this for my birthday 🤞


----------



## Ware

Gorgonzola17 said:


> chrismar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgonzola17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon has this unit on sale right now for $139.99 with prime shipping. They are really tempting me to pull the trigger. :|
> 
> 
> 
> You sure? The one I see for $140 is 20v version. The 24v version is $180.
> 
> Either way, quite tempted to pick one up myself. After 4 hours and 28 gallons (4 loads) yesterday my shoulders and arm is sure feeling it today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only have a quarter acre so the 20v should be perfect!!!
Click to expand...

The 24V offers a slightly longer runtime, but if you have any interest in buying into a "system", I would probably go with the 20V. I'm pretty sure it uses the same batteries as the Black + Decker 20V MAX tools.


----------



## Redtenchu

Ware said:


> I'm pretty sure it uses the same batteries as the Black + Decker 20V MAX tools.


Confirmed, I have some of them at home. It made the purchase that much easier for me.


----------



## PokeGrande

Bought the 20V + 2 nozzle boom wand + teejet nozzles. Added some water this evening after the battery charged overnight and gave it a test run. Can't wait! Will have to calibrate first, though.


----------



## Gorgonzola17

Gorgonzola17 said:


> Amazon has this unit on sale right now for $139.99 with prime shipping. They are really tempting me to pull the trigger. :|


Now Amazon has it for $136.00... Dang, I am so tempted to pull the trigger... 😬


----------



## J_nick

chrismar said:


> Gorgonzola17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon has this unit on sale right now for $139.99 with prime shipping. They are really tempting me to pull the trigger. :|
> 
> 
> 
> You sure? The one I see for $140 is 20v version. The 24v version is $180.
> 
> Either way, quite tempted to pick one up myself. After 4 hours and 28 gallons (7 loads) yesterday my shoulders and arm is sure feeling it today.
Click to expand...

I went to my local farm & ranch store today to get some NIS and non flat tires for my spraying trailer. The Chapin's happen to be on the same isle as the herbicides where the NIS is. They didn't have a price listed under the sprayers the last time I was in there so I had no idea what they were selling for. Today they had stickers on the 20v and the 24v, both at $139.99. I double checked the sku's and they were the same number. Some employee must have thought they were the same sprayer so I jumped on the opportunity and bought the 24v. The box says it has the same run time as the 20v at 1.75 hours.

I installed the fan tip and threw a gallon of water in it as soon as it came out of the box. First impression was "this thing is awesome" as I preceded to walk around spraying water on the shop floor to check out the coverage. The only con I found is there's no place to hang the wand for storage or when putting the backpack on, I felt it was a little inconvenient. The run time not being 2 hours doesn't bother me as I could easily do my yard in the 1.75 hour time frame. I likely won't either unless I'm in a pinch with my trailer. It's more for the areas inaccessible for the trailer and spot spraying herbicides.


----------



## Ware

@J_nick the wand should snap into the groove on the tank lid for storage.


----------



## J_nick

10-4 I went out and got it snapped in. I tried it last night but it was really tight. I got a little meaner with it and got it in there.


----------



## ericgautier

J_nick said:


> I tried it last night but it was really tight. I got a little meaner with it and got it in there.


^ that's what she .... nvrmnd. :lol:


----------



## Ware

ericgautier said:


> ^ that's what she .... nvrmnd. :lol:


I just sent him a text saying basically the same thing. :lol:


----------



## SGrabs33

ericgautier said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried it last night but it was really tight. I got a little meaner with it and got it in there.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ that's what she .... nvrmnd. :lol:
Click to expand...

Classic :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Killsocket

Gorgonzola17 said:


> Gorgonzola17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon has this unit on sale right now for $139.99 with prime shipping. They are really tempting me to pull the trigger. :|
> 
> 
> 
> Now Amazon has it for $136.00... Dang, I am so tempted to pull the trigger... 😬
Click to expand...

Down to $129. 
Even I might pull the trigger now.


----------



## Ware

Killsocket said:


> Down to $129.
> Even I might pull the trigger now.


I don' think you would regret it. No pumping and accepts TeeJet nozzles. :thumbsup:


----------



## chrismar

Got the sprayer and extra battery yesterday and unboxed them today.

Really like the super wide mouth on this guy. It'll make it much easier to get my paint mixer in there.

The straps are a joke compared to my 6200 hand pump backpack. Decided to take the straps, back pad and waist belt off the old sprayer and put them on the new one.

I'll also move my dfw wand across. Any ideas on how to remove the pinch clamps? My first thought was take a dremel and a cutoff wheel to them.


----------



## marshtj

What teejet nozzles are people using with this sprayer? I've seen the 11010 mentioned.

Also, Amazon has some good deals on generic batteries for this sprayer.


----------



## zeus201

Killsocket said:


> Gorgonzola17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgonzola17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon has this unit on sale right now for $139.99 with prime shipping. They are really tempting me to pull the trigger. :|
> 
> 
> 
> Now Amazon has it for $136.00... Dang, I am so tempted to pull the trigger... 😬
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Down to $129.
> Even I might pull the trigger now.
Click to expand...

Bought one too @ $129. Couldn't resist.


----------



## J_nick

marshtj said:


> What teejet nozzles are people using with this sprayer? I've seen the 11010 mentioned.
> 
> Also, Amazon has some good deals on generic batteries for this sprayer.


I bought a XR 11002 & XR 11004. I haven't got around to calibrating it but hopefully will this week. I plan to calibrate myself to use 1 gallon per 1000 sqft using the 11004 we will see how that goes.


----------



## Ware

marshtj said:


> What teejet nozzles are people using with this sprayer? I've seen the 11010 mentioned.
> 
> Also, Amazon has some good deals on generic batteries for this sprayer.


I like:

XR11004 for foliar products
AIXR11004 for soil applied products


----------



## mtroberts20

Is cutting the hose the best way to remove the stock wand in order to attach the dfw wand? Would it be possible to reattach at some point later? I can't figure out how it comes apart to release the wand from the hose.


----------



## chrismar

mtroberts20 said:


> Is cutting the hose the best way to remove the stock wand in order to attach the dfw wand? Would it be possible to reattach at some point later? I can't figure out how it comes apart to release the wand from the hose.


Yep, that's what I did. I couldn't find a way to re-attach the old wand, if needed.


----------



## Ware

mtroberts20 said:


> Is cutting the hose the best way to remove the stock wand in order to attach the dfw wand? Would it be possible to reattach at some point later? I can't figure out how it comes apart to release the wand from the hose.


I still use the stock wand on my Chapin 20V, but it looks like you would need to unthread the nut on the end of the handle.


----------



## chrismar

Ware said:


> mtroberts20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is cutting the hose the best way to remove the stock wand in order to attach the dfw wand? Would it be possible to reattach at some point later? I can't figure out how it comes apart to release the wand from the hose.
> 
> 
> 
> I still use the stock wand on my Chapin 20V, but it looks like you would need to unthread the nut on the end of the handle.
Click to expand...

The nut comes off just fine, but then the hose is attached to that nut. I couldn't find a way to get the hose detached without cutting it.


----------



## cnet24

mtroberts20 said:


> Is cutting the hose the best way to remove the stock wand in order to attach the dfw wand? Would it be possible to reattach at some point later? I can't figure out how it comes apart to release the wand from the hose.


As others have posted stick with the stock wand and just change out the nozzles.

I put the DFW wand on the backpack sprayer and have had numerous leaking issues almost at every joint. Not saying it can't be done, but I have had issues even after rebuilding multiple times (used thread tape as well). Just can't seem to get everything to screw down correctly. Once the sprayer pressurizes, it fizzes out almost like the pressure is too much @ 30 PSI.

If others have had success, maybe they can share their experiences.


----------



## J_nick

I haven't had problems with my DFW Wand at all with leaks. That's on my spray rig that's pressurized at 40-50 psi constantly.


----------



## adgattoni

I've seen folks use a 2-tip boom on this unit, but has anyone tried 3? I think I had read a 4-tip boom was a no-go, but wasn't sure about 3.


----------



## Thor865

Got mine!


----------



## Budstl

I was excited to try mine out for the first time yesterday, but the switch is screwed up on it. What a disappointment. Anyways got a hold of chapin today and they are sending out the replacement part today.


----------



## trc

The 20v battery is really frustrating me. Accidentally left the battery connected to the sprayer which had completely discharged the battery when I went to use it last weekend. Second time I've done this in the last year....jumped the battery from a spare to get the voltage high enough for the charger to start a charge but this time it would not fully recharge (red blinking lights 30 mins after green blinking lights) and battery will only run the sprayer for 5 mins max. Any ideas? Seems rediculous to need a new battery after < 10 uses.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

trc said:


> The 20v battery is really frustrating me. Accidentally left the battery connected to the sprayer which had completely discharged the battery when I went to use it last weekend. Second time I've done this in the last year....jumped the battery from a spare to get the voltage high enough for the charger to start a charge but this time it would not fully recharge (red blinking lights 30 mins after green blinking lights) and battery will only run the sprayer for 5 mins max. Any ideas? Seems rediculous to need a new battery after < 10 uses.


Chapin customer service has always made their failures right by me. Sure they could use some better QC, but at least I've not had to pay out of pocket for defective products. Give em a call!


----------



## SCGrassMan

What do "we" think about the 24V Vs 20V? It's a $30 price difference. Is it a stronger pump that would perhaps allow more nozzles on the boom? Who here is using 2 or 3 nozzles on their chapin backpack sprayer?


----------



## SCGrassMan

Edit: They're out of stock of the one I posted here.


----------



## Gibby

Had to see what all the fuss was about


----------



## SCGrassMan

Ware said:


> marshtj said:
> 
> 
> 
> What teejet nozzles are people using with this sprayer? I've seen the 11010 mentioned.
> 
> Also, Amazon has some good deals on generic batteries for this sprayer.
> 
> 
> 
> I like:
> 
> XR11004 for foliar products
> AIXR11004 for soil applied products
Click to expand...

@Ware -
Can I just strap these guys directly into a Chapin 20V backpack sprayer, or do I need some kind of special adapter/wand/etc?


----------



## Ware

@SCGrassMan they just drop right into the cap. I haven't used the AIXR in mine, but don't see any reason why it wouldn't.


----------



## SCGrassMan

Ware said:


> @SCGrassMan they just drop right into the cap. I haven't used the AIXR in mine, but don't see any reason why it wouldn't.


Awesome. I ordered the tips you recommended from Sprayer Depot. About to order the sprayer itself from Amazon. Hopefully when the bank account recovers, I can upgrade to the DFW wand


----------



## Ware

SCGrassMan said:


> ...Hopefully when the bank account recovers, I can upgrade to the DFW wand


The dfw_wand is nice, but I don't think it's necessary upgrade for the 20V Chapin - unless you just prefer the feel of a brass wand.


----------



## SCGrassMan

Ware said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Hopefully when the bank account recovers, I can upgrade to the DFW wand
> 
> 
> 
> The dfw_wand is nice, but I don't think it's necessary upgrade for the 20V Chapin - unless you just prefer the feel of a brass wand.
Click to expand...

Nah, as long as the one it comes with works properly. Although I wouldn't mind something fancier like what @Greendoc has with multiple nozzles etc.

Dumb question, do you guys walk forwards or backwards while spraying, or just spray out to the side, so you're not walking on what you just sprayed?


----------



## chrismar

SCGrassMan said:


> Dumb question, do you guys walk forwards or backwards while spraying, or just spray out to the side, so you're not walking on what you just sprayed?


I walk forward. Life's too short to walk any other way.


----------



## windycityrider

adgattoni said:


> I've seen folks use a 2-tip boom on this unit, but has anyone tried 3? I think I had read a 4-tip boom was a no-go, but wasn't sure about 3.


I've used a 3-nozzle boom on this backpack sprayer and it works great. 4 would be too many.
Ordered this item from DoMyOwn.

https://www.domyown.com/chapin-3nozzle-poly-boom-67781-p-11500.html?keyword=&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIt6msgdHg2QIVXlgNCh2izAiJEAQYBCABEgLw1vD_BwE


----------



## SCGrassMan

Just got mine and tested it out with water and blue dye.

I *think* my lawn is about 3,000 SQ Ft. I put 3 gallons of water and dye, and got probably 2500 sq ft done, so I think I'm pretty close to 1 gal/1M application rate.

Then, I put in a gallon, and time it to run it dry - about 3 minutes, or about 0.33 Gal/min with the red spray tip that came with it (I have my TEEJET nozzles on the way still).

Does that sound in line with what the rest of you are getting?


----------



## adgattoni

windycityrider said:


> adgattoni said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen folks use a 2-tip boom on this unit, but has anyone tried 3? I think I had read a 4-tip boom was a no-go, but wasn't sure about 3.
> 
> 
> 
> I've used a 3-nozzle boom on this backpack sprayer and it works great. 4 would be too many.
> Ordered this item from DoMyOwn.
> 
> https://www.domyown.com/chapin-3nozzle-poly-boom-67781-p-11500.html?keyword=&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIt6msgdHg2QIVXlgNCh2izAiJEAQYBCABEgLw1vD_BwE
Click to expand...

Perfect - what color nozzles are you running in that setup? I've currently got brown air induction/twinjet teejet nozzles. Curious if I should get some yellow or reds instead if I'll have 3 tips going at once.


----------



## windycityrider

I just used the boom as is with the tips that it came with. When I first tested it out, the spray width was just what I needed and it ran perfectly with the pump so i didn't want to fiddle with it too much. I like to take my time and not "speed walk" when spraying so I found it was just the right pace for me, but that's just my personal preference. I would add that going with anything larger or adding a 4th nozzle would be too much for the pump.
Now when I modify this boom and use it on the 12-gallon Chapin push sprayer than I might go with the tee jet nozzles.


----------



## windycityrider

SCGrassMan said:


> Just got mine and tested it out with water and blue dye.
> 
> I *think* my lawn is about 3,000 SQ Ft. I put 3 gallons of water and dye, and got probably 2500 sq ft done, so I think I'm pretty close to 1 gal/1M application rate.
> 
> Then, I put in a gallon, and time it to run it dry - about 3 minutes, or about 0.33 Gal/min with the red spray tip that came with it (I have my TEEJET nozzles on the way still).
> 
> Does that sound in line with what the rest of you are getting?


With the stock red tip that came with the wand I averaged 2:15 per gallon and a 36" wide spray.


----------



## SCGrassMan

windycityrider said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got mine and tested it out with water and blue dye.
> 
> I *think* my lawn is about 3,000 SQ Ft. I put 3 gallons of water and dye, and got probably 2500 sq ft done, so I think I'm pretty close to 1 gal/1M application rate.
> 
> Then, I put in a gallon, and time it to run it dry - about 3 minutes, or about 0.33 Gal/min with the red spray tip that came with it (I have my TEEJET nozzles on the way still).
> 
> Does that sound in line with what the rest of you are getting?
> 
> 
> 
> With the stock red tip that came with the wand I averaged 2:15 per gallon and a 36" wide spray.
Click to expand...

Cool, thanks for the feedback! I have the TeeJet 110 degree tip in there now. I probably need to walk a bit faster as I'm averaging about 1.2 or 1.3 gallons per 1k sq ft.


----------



## Ware

SCGrassMan said:


> ...I have the TeeJet 110 degree tip in there now. I probably need to walk a bit faster as I'm averaging about 1.2 or 1.3 gallons per 1k sq ft.


So basically a full sprayer tank for your 3k lawn? If so, I would probably just roll with it - that's an easy calibration, especially if it matches your natural pace. :thumbup:


----------



## SCGrassMan

Ware said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I have the TeeJet 110 degree tip in there now. I probably need to walk a bit faster as I'm averaging about 1.2 or 1.3 gallons per 1k sq ft.
> 
> 
> 
> So basically a full sprayer tank for your 3k lawn? If so, I would probably just roll with it - that's an easy calibration, especially if it matches your natural pace. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Yeah, basically, and I only have to spot spray for weeds (the one thing going well for my lawn right now).

Today I did 2,4D and Celsius for a Neighbor with an incredibly infested lawn. Basically went over whatever survived the Atrazine a few weeks ago with fertilizer and the above weed killers. I did the middle dose for both so we will see how it looks. Supposed to rain tomorrow but then 80s every day, so everything should cook off nice


----------



## Belgianbillie

I noticed that when i was done spraying and hosed down the machine i forgot to take the battery out and now some water leaked out and when i shake it i hear water too.... did i just f up my sprayer? I am letting it dry out upside down now.

No clue why i didnt remove the battery before....


----------



## chrisben

I'd put the battery in a ziplock bag full of uncooked rice. The rice will soak up the moisture as it evaporates. I've used this trick on little electronics a bunch of times.

Worst case, it just uses black and decker 20v batteries, they aren't that terribly expensive.


----------



## Mightyquinn

If you have an air compressor or even some canned air, I would blow out the area where the battery goes and the rice trick sounds like a good idea too!


----------



## gene_stl

If chemicals were in the water you need to give it a rinse. Then dry it with a hair dryer if there are enough vent holes. After you use the air compressor as MQ recommended. You can preheat your oven if it has a digital temp meter and turn it off at 150 degrees F and stick the battery in there to accelerate drying


----------



## SCGrassMan

So my sprayer was "surging" a bit towards the end of a several lawn spraying binge. I shook it around a bit which somewhat helped.

Basically instead of a steady humming like the pump usually does it was turning on and off and or humming at different tones. Almost like it does when it's nearly empty.

My theories:
-Battery running low (I charged overnight)
-Something stuck in there like some sand grit or etc
-other/unknown

I also left some spray in it overnight which I'm sure isn't the best idea, but I didn't have any place else I needed to spray with the leftovers and didn't just want to dump it.

Any ideas?


----------



## Belgianbillie

So, my pump also makes different noises. Sometimes i starts to go when i first turn it on and then i press the button to spray and when i let go the pump stops and doesnt start until i spray again. Kind of like a chainsaw. I presume thats normal?


----------



## Belgianbillie

Additionally, im thinking its probably best to remove the battery when you clean the sprayer, correct. I had put the battery in rice and it seems to have worked out ok!


----------



## Belgianbillie

Actually.... how should i remove a tonne of rice from a Chapin 20v battery...

Do not say dip it in water.

I tried to unscrew it btu i might have stripped the star shaped thingy with my smallest star shape bit.

There is probably a couple of grains left in there (there was a tonne in there so i shook it a lot... but as i shook it some liquid came out?

Maybe its best to buy a new battery?


----------



## gatormac2112

Belgianbillie said:


> So, my pump also makes different noises. Sometimes i starts to go when i first turn it on and then i press the button to spray and when i let go the pump stops and doesnt start until i spray again. Kind of like a chainsaw. I presume thats normal?


Yes that's normal. It should only make noise when pulling the trigger. If the noise doesn't stop when releasing the trigger you can tilt the unit a little while pulling the trigger, then it should be fine.


----------



## Belgianbillie

Actually, amazon was kind enough to send me a replacement battery!


----------



## SCGrassMan

I actually discovered the surging problems cause - I had a piece of filth stuck in the nozzle. I unscrewed the nozzle and it sprayed totally normal. So I took my pocket knife out and poked through whatever the little thing was, put it back together and it's spraying like new again.

One thing I nearly did twice though was lose the gasket from the nozzle tip to the wand - when I was looking on sprayers direct I couldn't find what that was called, but they had tons of the other wand gasket. Can anybody help a brother out?


----------



## Kicker

I don't have the chapin 20v backpack but I was wondering if any of you experience a drop in pressure from when you first start spraying a few seconds in of holding the "trigger"?

I bought a different brand of pump backpack sprayer (Ryobi 18v 4 gal) and I'm experiencing this drop in pressure when holding it open and allowing the pump to constantly run. The chapin is spec'd at 35-40 psi, the ryobi is spec'd at 60psi and I believe that it is 60 when i first press the handle, but drops anywhere from 15-20 when holding it open.

In addition to that: i was thinking of getting a cheap oil filled pressure guage and seeing if it was possible to attached it to the handle. I tried to reference the videos atsnyderfarm.rutgers.edu and it appears the videos/series have been removed. Anyone know how to attach it to the handle. From the looks of the two models (chapin vs ryobi) the handles/wands look almost identical except for the tips.


----------



## cnet24

Kicker said:


> I don't have the chapin 20v backpack but I was wondering if any of you experience a drop in pressure from when you first start spraying a few seconds in of holding the "trigger"?
> 
> I bought a different brand of pump backpack sprayer (Ryobi 18v 4 gal) and I'm experiencing this drop in pressure when holding it open and allowing the pump to constantly run. The chapin is spec'd at 35-40 psi, the ryobi is spec'd at 60psi and I believe that it is 60 when i first press the handle, but drops anywhere from 15-20 when holding it open.


Yes- I believe this is due to air present in the line. I saw one of @GrassDaddy 's videos where he sprays the chemicals back into the backpack sprayer until it flows at a constant pressure. That way, when you start, you will have a constant flow and pressure.


----------



## Kicker

cnet24 said:


> Kicker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have the chapin 20v backpack but I was wondering if any of you experience a drop in pressure from when you first start spraying a few seconds in of holding the "trigger"?
> 
> I bought a different brand of pump backpack sprayer (Ryobi 18v 4 gal) and I'm experiencing this drop in pressure when holding it open and allowing the pump to constantly run. The chapin is spec'd at 35-40 psi, the ryobi is spec'd at 60psi and I believe that it is 60 when i first press the handle, but drops anywhere from 15-20 when holding it open.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes- I believe this is due to air present in the line. I saw one of @GrassDaddy 's videos where he sprays the chemicals back into the backpack sprayer until it flows at a constant pressure. That way, when you start, you will have a constant flow and pressure.
Click to expand...

hmm excellent, thank you. i'll test today with water.


----------



## Kicker

I attempted to just spray with water back into the tank to eliminate any air that was in the line and still received the drop in pressure.

I took two videos to demonstrate the drop and pressure. 1 of which i have no idea if it's normal for a battery powered backpack sprayer, but it demonstrates what i'm talking about.

Firstly, let me apologize for the vertical video. I guess what i'm looking for out of this is if it's normal in comparison to other battery powered back pack sprayers. I can't imagine it is.
First clip is with the wand removed from the handle, when the trigger is held, water shoots out at high pressure, then trickles out.
[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVn3HD8egKE[/media]

To get an idea of the pattern this creates. The pattern starts as a wide fine mist, then immediately starts to taper and almost stream out of the fan/blade tip and is very narrow.
[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRl3p_uUIts[/media]


----------



## g-man

Have you checked for any blockage? like a clog filter?


----------



## Kicker

I did check the intake filter and it is clear of any blockages along with the tube leading to the pump. I'm kind of out of ideas except for calling ryobi. Like i said, i wanted to make sure what i was experiencing was out of the norm for battery back pack sprayers before calling for warranty/return/replacement stuff.


----------



## Kicker

I tested to see how long it would take to spray 1 gallon. I filled a quart in 2:42. that'd be over 9.5 minutes for a gallon. I already submitted a ticket with Ryobi.


----------



## SCGrassMan

I had an issue like this when the spray nozzle was slightly clogged. Does it change when you have no nozzles installed?


----------



## Kicker

SCGrassMan said:


> I had an issue like this when the spray nozzle was slightly clogged. Does it change when you have no nozzles installed?


no, it just trickles out of the wand.


----------



## SCGrassMan

Kicker said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had an issue like this when the spray nozzle was slightly clogged. Does it change when you have no nozzles installed?
> 
> 
> 
> no, it just trickles out of the wand.
Click to expand...

If it were me, I'd take it apart and put it back together again. If you bought it recently though, send it/take it back.


----------



## Kicker

yeah, i bought it a month ago. I've opened a support ticket with Ryobi to see what options are available.


----------



## diy_darryl

These are back in stock again on Amazon Prime for $123.20, got mine on order. They put a warehouse somewhere in my state last year so I had to pay tax also (grrrrrr) but still got it to my door for approx $131.


----------



## Ware

diy_darryl said:


> These are back in stock again on Amazon Prime for $123.20, got mine on order. They put a warehouse somewhere in my state last year so I had to pay tax also (grrrrrr) but still got it to my door for approx $131.


They started voluntarily collecting sales tax on items sold by Amazon here in Arkansas last year.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

I bought the Chapin 20v mostly because I have several other tools that take the same battery and I have the 20 minute quick charger. I love the sprayer. I have about 10,000 square feet of lawn and it makes quick work of it. I have to fill it 2.5 times to cover it all but the constant pressure is well worth the investment. I highly recommend it.


----------



## rickta24

Just in case anyone is considering buying one, this is about as good of a price I have seen at $123. I pulled the trigger as soon as the price dropped today.
https://www.amazon.com/Chapin-63985-4-Gallon-20-volt-Backpack/dp/B00Q03MMDO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1527307786&sr=8-2&keywords=chapin+20v+backpack+sprayer


----------



## lawndog

Just purchased this sprayer the other day. I have just mixed up soil conditioner and was getting ready to apply it. The battery is fully charged, I primed the pump back into the sprayer but it will not spray steady at all. On the first squeeze of the handle it has power then all it does is surge from there and loses all flow after that.

Anyone have any ideas? This is brand new and first use. Thanks.


----------



## SCGrassMan

lawndog said:


> Just purchased this sprayer the other day. I have just mixed up soil conditioner and was getting ready to apply it. The battery is fully charged, I primed the pump back into the sprayer but it will not spray steady at all. On the first squeeze of the handle it has power then all it does is surge from there and loses all flow after that.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas? This is brand new and first use. Thanks.


Two ideas. One, don't start off with actual chemicals, just test with water. And two, take the nozzle off and see if it sprays properly. If yes, its the nozzle. If not, it's something in the pump.


----------



## Ware

lawndog said:


> ...Anyone have any ideas? This is brand new and first use. Thanks.


+1 on ruling out a clogged nozzle. I would also check both filters...


----------



## lawndog

When I bought it, I ran 2 gallons of water through it and it worked with no issues. Few days later, I added the soil conditioner, and the pump just surged with no power. Battery was fully charged. I'm sending this back. Shame as it looks like it would work great if it actually WORKED. I did check both filters and they were not clogged at all. It happened immediately upon activating the wand.

Anyone try the Sprayer's plus 105E sprayer? Wondering if it's better quality. It is more expensive at 200 compared to 125 though.


----------



## 01redcrew

I ending up buying one off amazon and I got mine in the mail today and no sprayer wond. Should I go threw amazon to get one or should I contact Chapin?


----------



## TigerinFL

they sure seem to have some QC issues going on.


----------



## Killsocket

01redcrew said:


> I ending up buying one off amazon and I got mine in the mail today and no sprayer wond. Should I go threw amazon to get one or should I contact Chapin?


I almost returned mine because I couldn't get it to spray and contacted Amazon out of anger. Amazon was going to send a new one the next day and a label to return the one I had (otherwise they charge you). Luckily I tried one last time and it worked so I didn't go through with the return.


----------



## 01redcrew

I just asked if I could get a wond and they are spending me a whole new unit lol


----------



## TigerinFL

that is good customer service


----------



## Ware

01redcrew said:


> I just asked if I could get a wond and they are spending me a whole new unit lol


Chapin or Amazon?


----------



## 01redcrew

Amazon


----------



## rrmiller32

Does 2.5-3 gallons for 1,000 sq feet sound about right. I have only used mine to spray round up and never paid attention to coverage. Today I did a test run of spraying my front yard with just water and the fan tip and was at 2.5 gallons. After that I mixed up my lawn cocktail and came up short about .5 gallons. I guess I walked a little slower the second. Anyway, just wondering if that sounds about right for coverage. I have my 4,000 sq ft back lawn to do tomorrow.


----------



## desirous

rrmiller32 said:


> Does 2.5-3 gallons for 1,000 sq feet sound about right.


No, at my walking speed (I guess slower than average), I do 1.3 gallons per 1,000 sqf. That's with the red tip that came with the sprayer. You either walk 2x slower than me, or spray at 10" instead of 20" distance.


----------



## rrmiller32

desirous said:


> rrmiller32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does 2.5-3 gallons for 1,000 sq feet sound about right.
> 
> 
> 
> No, at my walking speed (I guess slower than average), I do 1.3 gallons per 1,000 sqf. That's with the red tip that came with the sprayer. You either walk 2x slower than me, or spray at 10" instead of 20" distance.
Click to expand...

My overlap is pretty heavy. My speed is less than half speed of my normal walk pace. I'll pick up the pace some tomorrow. Hopefully a heavy dose of fungicide, humic, pest killer is ok. Lol


----------



## desirous

rrmiller32 said:


> Hopefully a heavy dose of fungicide, humic, pest killer is ok. Lol


I think it's OK. You'll just kill twice as many pests and fungi . I doubt you could overdose the humic.


----------



## smurg

Amazon has it for just below $115 after the coupon is clipped. Just bought and use with the blue XR/AI teejet tips for the first time yesterday. Ran great but has a tendency to leak out the top slightly. I just won't tip it when full, .


----------



## Stellar P

I'm in a real dark place right now guys.

Set up the Chapin 20V yesterday for my calibration and application of fungicide (1st time ever using a backpack sprayer). Unit would not pressurize. I did a live chat with domyown and they recommended speaking with Chapin. Chapin's website suggested to lubricate the piston collar with petroleum jelly.

Has anyone done this? Any tutorials or videos out there would help.

[media]https://youtu.be/DMwz_0jhhq0[/media]


----------



## rrmiller32

Screw that! It's brand new. They need to send another one. I got mine in April and it's been awesome every time with all the tips.


----------



## SCGrassMan

rrmiller32 said:


> Screw that! It's brand new. They need to send another one. I got mine in April and it's been awesome every time with all the tips.


+1. You aren't being paid to perform their quality control or repair.


----------



## Stellar P

rrmiller32 said:


> Screw that! It's brand new. They need to send another one. I got mine in April and it's been awesome every time with all the tips.





SCGrassMan said:


> +1. You aren't being paid to perform their quality control or repair.


Thanks for helping me grow a pair. Geeze! Stop being such a pushover, Stellar!


----------



## SCGrassMan

Stellar P said:


> rrmiller32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Screw that! It's brand new. They need to send another one. I got mine in April and it's been awesome every time with all the tips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> +1. You aren't being paid to perform their quality control or repair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for helping me grow a pair. Geeze! Stop being such a pushover, Stellar!
Click to expand...

No worries. I'm usually the pushover, so I get it.


----------



## Stellar P

Stellar P said:


> I'm in a real dark place right now guys.
> 
> Set up the Chapin 20V yesterday for my calibration and application of fungicide (1st time ever using a backpack sprayer). Unit would not pressurize. I did a live chat with domyown and they recommended speaking with Chapin. Chapin's website suggested to lubricate the piston collar with petroleum jelly.
> 
> Has anyone done this? Any tutorials or videos out there would help.
> 
> [media]https://youtu.be/DMwz_0jhhq0[/media]


Update:

Spoke to domyown and Chapin rep today. They asked a few questions to possibly troubleshoot the problem and get my unit working immediately, instead of having to wait for another to be shipped. Chapin rep was confident in the problem and both parties agreed that a new system would be in my best interest. Within 30 minutes of hanging up the phone, I had an email confirmation for a new unit being shipped to me.


----------



## Kicker

Stellar P said:


> Stellar P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in a real dark place right now guys.
> 
> Set up the Chapin 20V yesterday for my calibration and application of fungicide (1st time ever using a backpack sprayer). Unit would not pressurize. I did a live chat with domyown and they recommended speaking with Chapin. Chapin's website suggested to lubricate the piston collar with petroleum jelly.
> 
> Has anyone done this? Any tutorials or videos out there would help.
> 
> [media]https://youtu.be/DMwz_0jhhq0[/media]
> 
> 
> 
> Update:
> 
> Spoke to domyown and Chapin rep today. They asked a few questions to possibly troubleshoot the problem and get my unit working immediately, instead of having to wait for another to be shipped. Chapin rep was confident in the problem and both parties agreed that a new system would be in my best interest. Within 30 minutes of hanging up the phone, I had an email confirmation for a new unit being shipped to me.
Click to expand...

@Stellar P I had a Ryobi battery backpack sprayer that was doing the same thing. I took it back to home depot, but a week or so later there were some responses in this thread (https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=61153#p61153) that might have resolved the issue. This post specifically (https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=62395#p62395) might resolve yours as well since they use the same handle/wand setup.


----------



## Alpine

I'm in need of a backpack sprayer and was looking at the Chapin 20v. The unit is exactly what want but I'm worried about all the quality control issues. From my research and googling it seems to be about 40% unsatifactory / issues. I'm might just hold off a little longer - not sure. The Sprayers Plus 105EX looks really good - but it's double the money.


----------



## Ware

Alpine said:


> I'm in need of a backpack sprayer and was looking at the Chapin 20v. The unit is exactly what want but I'm worried about all the quality control issues. From my research and googling it seems to be about 40% unsatifactory / issues. I'm might just hold off a little longer - not sure. The Sprayers Plus 105EX looks really good - but it's double the money.


I suspect we probably don't hear much from the people who are using them with no issues, and I've yet to hear about someone who wasn't taken care of when they had an problem. That said, there are other good sprayers out there. :thumbup:


----------



## SCGrassMan

For that price point, there aren't any better.

For better ones, there aren't any at that price point


----------



## doanster

In troubleshooting issues with my 2 chapin 20v backpack sprayers i have learned some things i want to pass along.

These sprayers use Delavan pumps but the open cage motors and control boards are provided by chapin.
There appears to be a couple of different configurations as my 2 sprayers had different suction connectors and different pressure switches.

I have had to troubleshoot both sprayers. Both initially worked great but started having issues after about 10-15 hrs of use.
One had a sudden reduced pressure at the tip with the motor working hard to try and pump - the other started pulsing (oscillating high pressure / low pressure at the tip).

In both cases - i first thought it may be the pressure switch - it was not. After confirming on both sprayers that the hose, trigger, wand spray tip were clear of any obstructions - i took the pump sides off (7 screws)(do both sides). In both cases i found little pieces of black rubber caught in the inlet /out valves of the pump. there was nowhere that i found damage in the pump itself or a place where the rubber came from. I would be guessing when i say that it may have come from the inlet tube or un-trimmed rubber from a diaphram.

Once i removed the rubber pieces - closed everything back up and re-assembled - ran the sprayer with just water. Problems cleared up almost immediately.

Another discovery during this is in regards to adjusting the pressure of the pump. Chapin indicates that these are fixed pressure pumps. In both sprayers - once the covers are removed ( that houses the battery and the on /off button - you are looking at the pressure switch - on one - right in the cover - is a hole that provided access to a small Allen key set screw - that screw controls the tension on the spring that actuates the pressure switch plunger.
On the other sprayer that same key hole is located under the cover but has a philips screw.

I did some testing on both - adjusting the screw out reduced the pressure at the tip - but depending on the tip - reducing it to low would provide an undesirable spray pattern.
adjusting the screw in increased the pressure but there is a sweet spot where the motor cant keep up with the pressure setting and after letting go of the sprayer handle the motor still runs to try and increase the pressure.
Where it is by default is the sweet spot in my opinion.

I actually drilled a hole in my bottom cover directly above where the pressure switch screw is located (note - is is not dead center of the cover!) so i could adjust by just removing the battery and sticking an Allen key up in - covered the hole with electrical tape to prevent water and dirt from getting up in.

Wanted to pass this info along and hope it helps others.


----------



## Ware

Good stuff - I'm going to merge this with the big Chapin 20V thread so it doesn't get lost. :thumbsup:


----------



## gene_stl

:thumbup: nice work


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Having a problem with the battery charging. Volts are sitting at 14.40, when you connect the battery the green light flashes and it appears to be charging. Left it for about 15 minutes, came back and the green light is still flashing. Left it for an hour to charge and come back to a red flashing light. Battery voltage shows 14.40. Any ideas?


----------



## pennstater2005

I merged @95mmrenegade Chapin 20v issue above into this thread get a few more eyes on it :thumbup:


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Thanks, not sure what's going on. Fiddled with the charger, it will charge and then go fast red blink, voltage went to 20v after 5 charger resets. Now the charger blinks fast red as soon as you connect the battery.

I emailed chapin and without any hesitation, they are sending new parts to try. Should be here in a couple days.


----------



## adgattoni

Just a quick heads up if you are having issues with this unit and are thinking about having Chapin look at it:

1) You have to pay for the return shipping (they cover shipping back to you, but not from you to them).
2) They are backlogged until mid-August. I may have to hand-can my next PGR app, which makes me pretty uncomfortable TBH.


----------



## Stellar P

adgattoni said:


> 1) You have to pay for the return shipping (they cover shipping back to you, but not from you to them).


They emailed me a return shipping label, no questions asked. This was about 1 month ago.


----------



## adgattoni

Stellar P said:


> adgattoni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) You have to pay for the return shipping (they cover shipping back to you, but not from you to them).
> 
> 
> 
> They emailed me a return shipping label, no questions asked. This was about 1 month ago.
Click to expand...

Well that's some bull... I was specifically told by one of their reps I would have to cover shipping to their warranty location, and they would cover shipping back to me. It cost me an arm and a leg to ship as well due to the size of the box needed.


----------



## Stellar P

adgattoni said:


> Stellar P said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adgattoni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) You have to pay for the return shipping (they cover shipping back to you, but not from you to them).
> 
> 
> 
> They emailed me a return shipping label, no questions asked. This was about 1 month ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's some bull... I was specifically told by one of their reps I would have to cover shipping to their warranty location, and they would cover shipping back to me. It cost me an arm and a leg to ship as well due to the size of the box needed.
Click to expand...

Sorry to get you all wound up, but it was DoMyOwn.com that gave me the free return shipping. They are the ones that took liability for the defect. Although I had to do a 3 way call with them and a Chapin rep, they assumed responsibility and covered the cost. Chapin rep just asked a few troubleshooting questions and then approved a return to manufacturer as long as domyown.com covered the shipping. Best of luck though!


----------



## adgattoni

Stellar P said:


> adgattoni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stellar P said:
> 
> 
> 
> They emailed me a return shipping label, no questions asked. This was about 1 month ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's some bull... I was specifically told by one of their reps I would have to cover shipping to their warranty location, and they would cover shipping back to me. It cost me an arm and a leg to ship as well due to the size of the box needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to get you all wound up, but it was DoMyOwn.com that gave me the free return shipping. They are the ones that took liability for the defect. Although I had to do a 3 way call with them and a Chapin rep, they assumed responsibility and covered the cost. Chapin rep just asked a few troubleshooting questions and then approved a return to manufacturer as long as domyown.com covered the shipping. Best of luck though!
Click to expand...

Ah - that must've been it then. They've already told me the tech inspected it and will be sending a new unit, so all's good except the wait time.

EDIT: I had sent an email to the rep asking if I could pay the difference on a 24v model to get it sooner, and she emailed me back saying they were going to send me one free of charge. Very impressed!


----------



## DSchlauch

Thought I would share this if anyone is in the market for a new sprayer, seems like a pretty good price for the 24v model.


----------



## rrmiller32

Another downed Chapin sprayer. Mine worked great about 8 times. Got it back in April now it works for about 60 seconds and dies. Battery is freshly charged and everything. TOO MANY people with issues on this sprayer. Will be calling them tomorrow. Meanwhile I have a 4 gallon lawn cocktail sitting in a tank and 100 sq feet of treated lawn


----------



## doanster

Used mine again last night spraying a mix of humic, fulvic and kelp - worked great but ran it unit until it stopped spraying.
Rinsed it out - filled it half way with water - then turned it on again to flush out the sprayer assembly - started pulsing again.
Did all the normal stuff - on/ off - changed water again - lett it sit, took the tip off - ran it with no tip on - then put tip back on - just continued to pulse. Emptied it - turned it upside down - removed cover, removed pump motor assembly.
Took the pump side covers off one at a time - each time i took them off it would be under vacuum and water would be released out of the inlet and outlet. re-assembled - filled with water and started sprayer - works fine. So i think alot of the issues with these sprayers have to do with them getting vapor / air locked. This would cause the pump to pulse or lock up completely which seems to be the primary issues. If that is the case - then the pump design is flawed as it has no way to self-equalize and will continue to do this. Loosing my confidence in the product as i do not want to spend a half hour tearing down a pump after each use to keep it running - nor should be a CHAPIN FEATURE!!!


----------



## Ware

Hate to hear about the problems. Mine has been working great.


----------



## doanster

Have 2 of them - one was an early model and one was a later model right from chapin - both have been acting up.
Really starting to see a pattern with these sprayers and may be looking to change to another product like a flowzone typhoon.


----------



## JohnP

I feel fortunate I've not had an issue then, and I've been throwing those thick N-Ext products at it!


----------



## rrmiller32

I called chapin today and they sent me direction on how to reset the pressure switch. Did the reset. Filled it with water. let it sit for 25 minutes, then turned it on. She said to let it prime for 20-30 minutes. All it did was pulse for 20 minutes spitting out a weak stream. Dumped out the water, put in new water, removed the battery started it up and same thing. 
Any other suggestions? I'd really like to get my lawn sprayed this weekend


----------



## g-man

I would check all the filters.


----------



## Ware

g-man said:


> I would check all the filters.


----------



## Shindoman

Oh no, mine is starting to pulse. I love his thing but now I'm worried. Why do things never last these days?


----------



## Green

doanster said:


> In troubleshooting issues with my 2 chapin 20v backpack sprayers i have learned some things i want to pass along.
> 
> These sprayers use Delavan pumps but the open cage motors and control boards are provided by chapin.
> There appears to be a couple of different configurations as my 2 sprayers had different suction connectors and different pressure switches.
> 
> I have had to troubleshoot both sprayers. Both initially worked great but started having issues after about 10-15 hrs of use.
> One had a sudden reduced pressure at the tip with the motor working hard to try and pump - the other started pulsing (oscillating high pressure / low pressure at the tip).
> 
> In both cases - i first thought it may be the pressure switch - it was not. After confirming on both sprayers that the hose, trigger, wand spray tip were clear of any obstructions - i took the pump sides off (7 screws)(do both sides). In both cases i found little pieces of black rubber caught in the inlet /out valves of the pump. there was nowhere that i found damage in the pump itself or a place where the rubber came from. I would be guessing when i say that it may have come from the inlet tube or un-trimmed rubber from a diaphram.
> 
> Once i removed the rubber pieces - closed everything back up and re-assembled - ran the sprayer with just water. Problems cleared up almost immediately.
> 
> Another discovery during this is in regards to adjusting the pressure of the pump. Chapin indicates that these are fixed pressure pumps. In both sprayers - once the covers are removed ( that houses the battery and the on /off button - you are looking at the pressure switch - on one - right in the cover - is a hole that provided access to a small Allen key set screw - that screw controls the tension on the spring that actuates the pressure switch plunger.
> On the other sprayer that same key hole is located under the cover but has a philips screw.
> 
> I did some testing on both - adjusting the screw out reduced the pressure at the tip - but depending on the tip - reducing it to low would provide an undesirable spray pattern.
> adjusting the screw in increased the pressure but there is a sweet spot where the motor cant keep up with the pressure setting and after letting go of the sprayer handle the motor still runs to try and increase the pressure.
> Where it is by default is the sweet spot in my opinion.
> 
> I actually drilled a hole in my bottom cover directly above where the pressure switch screw is located (note - is is not dead center of the cover!) so i could adjust by just removing the battery and sticking an Allen key up in - covered the hole with electrical tape to prevent water and dirt from getting up in.
> 
> Wanted to pass this info along and hope it helps others.


That's pretty cool that the pressure can be reduced intentionally.

That said, I had the pressure decrease too far on its own twice so far. I assumed it was the battery voltage dropping, but am not sure yet. In one case, it recovered on the next fill.


----------



## rrmiller32

I pulled apart the pump like you described and found some little black particles in there as well. I cleaned everything out, hit the reset switch again and put it back together. Filled it with water, let it sit for 20 minutes, switched it on and FULL POWER. All good again. I'm hoping this is a one time thing although I could probably to the whole thing over again in 5 minutes now that I know the process.


----------



## doanster

glad i was able to help


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Good information. I am going to pull mine apart today and check for any of this black rubber pieces. Mine was pulsing but I figured it was the checkvalves.


----------



## 95mmrenegade

@doanster , once u pull the pump by removing the 2 screws, you remove the 7 screws on each side to reveal the diaphram gasket/springs/ect. How can you remove the diaphram gasket on each side to cleanly have access to all of the internals.


----------



## gatormac2112

Im not sure what you guys mean by pulsing, is it not spraying when you pull the trigger? What exactly is it doing or not doing?


----------



## doanster

i never had to remove the diaphragm gasket - when i took those cover plates off you expose the inlet and outlet check valves - that is where i found the rubber pieces - you need to do both sides as there is the identical setup on the other side - not sure if it is a dual stage pump or just dual flow. I believe the rest of the pump is a sealed - non servicable unit.


----------



## rrmiller32

After fixing mine a few more things occurred. The sprayer did a great job spraying water. Once I put my "lawn cocktail" in it starting pulsing after a couple minutes. Instead of ripping the whole thing apart again I decided to test a few things. I first unscrewed the wand from the tube. (turn off the battery first) Once unscrewed I turn on the battery and the pump was working great pumping good volume. I then checked the filter where the wand met the tube. It was little clogged but not much. I decided to remove that filter and see what happened. Instantly it was spraying great through my want and fan tip. I continued to finish up the last 3,000 ft of my lawn with it working great. Right at the very end the pump started pulsing again but I noticed the stream coming out of the fan tip with off. I super tiny piece of humic got stuck in the sprayer tip. I took off the tip really quick, blew out the obstruction and the pump worked perfect again. Final conclusion was that if there is anything restricting the flow of water (20% clogged filter, small obstruction in sprayer tip etc.) the pump will start pulsing. The path must be CLEAR


----------



## gatormac2112

That's why I don't do humic in mine. The one time I tried it clogged it up. No thank you.


----------



## Green

gatormac2112 said:


> That's why I don't do humic in mine. The one time I tried it clogged it up. No thank you.


Yeah, I think I'll keep it out of mine, as well. I was hesitant to put it in due to discoloration and crud, but clogging is another reason.


----------



## Fishnugget

I am having the same problems, Chapin sprayer has no power. Battery is fully charged, I tried to jumpstart battery with another but that did not work. I mixed a gallon of insecticide and I hate that I may have to open it up and check for clogging like everyone else. I will stop the humid acid application via sprayer and find another route because of possible clogging issues. I will also call Chapin tomorrow. This sucks. :|


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Fishnugget said:


> I am having the same problems, Chapin sprayer has no power. Battery is fully charged, I tried to jumpstart battery with another but that did not work. I mixed a gallon of insecticide and I hate that I may have to open it up and check for clogging like everyone else. I will stop the humid acid application via sprayer and find another route because of possible clogging issues. I will also call Chapin tomorrow. This sucks. :|


Sorry to hear about this. 
Have you verified the battery has 20v with a multimeter 
Pulled both screens(wand and tank) to verify they are clean

If those are good...
Turn the sprayer upside down on a bucket and remove the t clamp that holds the bottom bucket on place
Remove the + and - from the switch and use some wire to hook the wires directly to the battery to determine if the switch is bad

If that doesn't fix it then remove the motor with the 2 screws on each side then remove the 7 screws on each side to clean it out.

When I spray Humic or something that could possible clog. I pull the filter at the wand.

I feel like spraying with a backpack sprayer will require some maintenance similar to spraying with paint gun.


----------



## Fishnugget

95mmrenegade said:


> Fishnugget said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am having the same problems, Chapin sprayer has no power. Battery is fully charged, I tried to jumpstart battery with another but that did not work. I mixed a gallon of insecticide and I hate that I may have to open it up and check for clogging like everyone else. I will stop the humid acid application via sprayer and find another route because of possible clogging issues. I will also call Chapin tomorrow. This sucks. :|
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about this.
> Have you verified the battery has 20v with a multimeter
> Pulled both screens(wand and tank) to verify they are clean
> 
> If those are good...
> Turn the sprayer upside down on a bucket and remove the t clamp that holds the bottom bucket on place
> Remove the + and - from the switch and use some wire to hook the wires directly to the battery to determine if the switch is bad
> 
> If that doesn't fix it then remove the motor with the 2 screws on each side then remove the 7 screws on each side to clean it out.
> 
> When I spray Humic or something that could possible clog. I pull the filter at the wand.
> 
> I feel like spraying with a backpack sprayer will require some maintenance similar to spraying with paint gun.
Click to expand...

Thanks 95mm,

I did not verify with a multimeter but used another B&D 20V battery and found I have a defective battery. My battery is not charging and indicating it is toast on my charger. The Backpack sprayer works because when I connected the working battery the sprayer fired right up. I called Chapin and told them my story. They are sending me another battery. I attempted to jumpstart the battery again yesterday but was unsuccessful.

Any suggestions to salvage my battery?


----------



## 95mmrenegade

I am having the same problem. Was working fine, put it on charge, light would blink like its charging and then proof, blinking red. I coaxed it by plugging and unplugging the charger and got it back to 20v but something is wrong internally. Chapin sent me a new battery and charger. Amazon has a pair of 20v batteries of a different brand that are like 34 bucks for 2. I am going to pick up a pair just in case.


----------



## 440mag

Great thread (Thank You, TLF members, once again!) and, glad I held onto my Manual bp pump sprayer; I'll be app'ing Armada fungicide soon and it can be a pain to get those granules to dissolve fully (so, I'll be using the hand pumper backpack...)

doanaster, PRICELESS!


----------



## 95mmrenegade

One thing I read is there are a couple possible causes

1) there is a board in the battery and of the board gets wet, you will have issues
2) there are 5 cells in the battery and if one gets out of balance it can also cause problems.


----------



## Fishnugget

95mmrenegade said:


> I am having the same problem. Was working fine, put it on charge, light would blink like its charging and then proof, blinking red. I coaxed it by plugging and unplugging the charger and got it back to 20v but something is wrong internally. Chapin sent me a new battery and charger. Amazon has a pair of 20v batteries of a different brand that are like 34 bucks for 2. I am going to pick up a pair just in case.


Did they send a new battery? I am curious what they are going to send me. Also, did the battery Chapin send work? Have you had any problems with the replacement battery? Thanks!


----------



## 95mmrenegade

They sent me a battery and charger without any hassle. New battery is working fine so far. I went ahead and ordered 2-20v batteries 2.5 amp hour for 34 bucks.


----------



## Fishnugget

95mmrenegade said:


> They sent me a battery and charger without any hassle. New battery is working fine so far. I went ahead and ordered 2-20v batteries 2.5 amp hour for 34 bucks.


Glad to hear the battery worked. Keep me posted on those batteries you bought. I am probably going to buy some more as well for back up.


----------



## 440mag

That is fortunate as, I went with the Chaplin 24volt backpack sprayer and, while I've not had any problems I can attribute to the battery(ies) I was (remain) shocked to learn: a) Chapin appears unable to sell "just" the battery(ies) but rather, can only sel a battery and charger as a "set" (as that is supposedly the only way they receive them from their supplier); and, b) going rate for each 24volt battery & charger "set" is like $80.00 - Yowza!!! :-O


----------



## 95mmrenegade

I paid 34 dollars for 2 - 2.5ah 20v batteries off amazon, reviews seem to be good.


----------



## ajmikola

i am going to take mine apart to see whats going on, i have the same pulsating issue.

New question: has anyone put a cf valve on their battery powered chapin? A couple of websites i've read say to use the blue one.


----------



## CenlaLowell

With all the problems people are having with this sprayer how come nobody has tried sprayer plus instead?


----------



## Ecks from Tex

CenlaLowell said:


> With all the problems people are having with this sprayer how come nobody has tried sprayer plus instead?


Already invested in the Chapin might as well get my use out of it before I buy something new. I do not think I'll be buying a second Chapin though. Definitely will go for the sprayers plus.


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Any type of sprayer is going to require maintenance spraying the chemicals we are. The issues of black chunks in the motor assembly is QC issues but can easily be solved. For as many that are out there the only 2 problems we know of is a bad battery of it gets wet which they will replace no questions asked. The second problem is the reports of black crud in the pump pressure chamber. Make sure you keep the screens clean and the battery dry, still a solid piece.


----------



## Alex1389

Anyone have experience with these 3-Nozzle Chapin Boom Wands? https://www.amazon.com/Chapin-6-7781-3-Nozzle-Poly-Boom/dp/B006Y850A2/ref=sr_1_25?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1533651024&sr=1-25&keywords=Chapin+sprayer


----------



## Ware

Alex1389 said:


> Anyone have experience with these 3-Nozzle Chapin Boom Wands? https://www.amazon.com/Chapin-6-7781-3-Nozzle-Poly-Boom/dp/B006Y850A2/ref=sr_1_25?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1533651024&sr=1-25&keywords=Chapin+sprayer


Some members here use them. @Brodgers88 comes to mind - I think he has the 2-nozzle version.


----------



## DSchlauch

I had a problem yesterday of the pump not shutting off while spraying. Tried tilting the sprayer as others have done, no change. Double checked there were no loose connections that may cause the issue. Was getting ready to disassemble the pump to see if there was some sort of seal leak. Fortunately I had the pump running when I started this: apparently while putting the battery on I had moved the pump inside the tank and created some sort of seal leak. Just by moving the pump housing in the tank the seal was re-established and started to work properly. 
Just FYI if others are having the same or similar issues.


----------



## Lawn_newbie

For everyone having issues, do you have the 20v battery or the 24v?


----------



## 95mmrenegade

I have the 20v battery. I am going to pull it apart and see if it's just an issue of moisture or just got wet. Usually it's something small.


----------



## DSchlauch

Lawn_newbie said:


> For everyone having issues, do you have the 20v battery or the 24v?


24V here


----------



## doanster

i am not sure if the 24V uses the same pump assembly as the 20V - it is the 20 Volt that people are referring to here. I have 2 of the 20v models (one first gen and one second gen) and both exhibit the issues described in this post. Funny enough -never had a battery issue!!!


----------



## ryeguy

How do you guys mix the tank contents up before spraying? I try to shake it side to side but it always leaks out the top. I have no leaking while using it, but shaking it no matter how tight the cap is seems to leak.

Is everyone just mixing in a separate bucket? Or relying on the agitation from the hose filling it up or something?


----------



## CenlaLowell

ryeguy said:


> How do you guys mix the tank contents up before spraying? I try to shake it side to side but it always leaks out the top. I have no leaking while using it, but shaking it no matter how tight the cap is seems to leak.
> 
> Is everyone just mixing in a separate bucket? Or relying on the agitation from the hose filling it up or something?


I mix my chemicals in a separate bucket. I also use a paint mixer and a drill to agitate the products.


----------



## cnet24

@ryeguy for me, two gallons of water in a five gallon bucket, add chemicals, mix with paint mixer and drill, one more gallon of water (three total), dump into sprayer, add one more gallon of water into sprayer for 4 gallons.

If using a solid, I will heat up a kettle and use almost boiling water as part of my first two gallons to help the product dissolve faster. After I mix in additional water from my hose, it's cooled off enough to use on the grass.

Chemicals will agitate while you walk with the backpack on.


----------



## smurg

ryeguy said:


> How do you guys mix the tank contents up before spraying? I try to shake it side to side but it always leaks out the top. I have no leaking while using it, but shaking it no matter how tight the cap is seems to leak.
> 
> Is everyone just mixing in a separate bucket? Or relying on the agitation from the hose filling it up or something?


I get the same leaking through the top hole on the cap. If I prepare in advance, I have a mark on a clean 5 gallon bucket where my 4 gallons are and pre-mix with a paint mixer attached to my cordless drill.


----------



## 95mmrenegade

I start the mix in 2 gallons of hot water
- mix well
- Dump into backpack sprayer
- Fill to correct water amount
- start mixing with a drill and mixer
- midway through mixing with the wand extension removed, spray the handle into the backpack to prime with mix for 20 seconds
Continue to mix for 20 seconds or so after primed
Insert filter basket and lid
Time to dance


----------



## dacoyne

DSchlauch said:


> I had a problem yesterday of the pump not shutting off while spraying. Tried tilting the sprayer as others have done, no change. Double checked there were no loose connections that may cause the issue. Was getting ready to disassemble the pump to see if there was some sort of seal leak. Fortunately I had the pump running when I started this: apparently while putting the battery on I had moved the pump inside the tank and created some sort of seal leak. Just by moving the pump housing in the tank the seal was re-established and started to work properly.
> Just FYI if others are having the same or similar issues.


Thanks for this, my sprayer has the same issue every other time I use it. The pump runs the entire time I am spraying. I shut her down and clean out then next time I run it it works as normal. I use it to spray a lot of liquid humic and something interesting to note, yesterday I cleaned it out with my hose and a bunch of black gunk came out from under the pump housing. My sprayer is approx. 3 months old


----------



## DSchlauch

dacoyne said:


> DSchlauch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a problem yesterday of the pump not shutting off while spraying. Tried tilting the sprayer as others have done, no change. Double checked there were no loose connections that may cause the issue. Was getting ready to disassemble the pump to see if there was some sort of seal leak. Fortunately I had the pump running when I started this: apparently while putting the battery on I had moved the pump inside the tank and created some sort of seal leak. Just by moving the pump housing in the tank the seal was re-established and started to work properly.
> Just FYI if others are having the same or similar issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this, my sprayer has the same issue every other time I use it. The pump runs the entire time I am spraying. I shut her down and clean out then next time I run it it works as normal. I use it to spray a lot of liquid humic and something interesting to note, yesterday I cleaned it out with my hose and a bunch of black gunk came out from under the pump housing. My sprayer is approx. 3 months old
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## Stellar P

cnet24 said:


> If using a solid, I will heat up a kettle and use almost boiling water as part of my first two gallons to help the product dissolve faster. After I mix in additional water from my hose, it's cooled off enough to use on the grass.


Will using water that hot jeopardize the integrity of the active ingredient? I just looked on the label of Celsius for reference and it mentions storing in a cool dry place, but nothing about temperature storage. I know medicines can be less effective when stored outside of the recommended temp range. I figured it might be the same for lawn products.


----------



## XiolaOne

Are there better tips to use than the ones that came with it?


----------



## pennstater2005

XiolaOne said:


> Are there better tips to use than the ones that came with it?


There definitely are!!


----------



## CenlaLowell

XiolaOne said:


> Are there better tips to use than the ones that came with it?


Yes go to the nozzle discussion :thumbup:


----------



## 95mmrenegade

So I have left a battery in the sprayer for more than 72 hours on 2 occasions and both times I have ended up with dead batteries. Now I am going to try to figure out what is happening with the battery.

Pulled the first battery apart and everything looks fine but when you test the battery voltage something is definitely amiss.

Cell 1: 2.85 volts
Cell 2: -.60 volts
Cell 3: 0 volts
Cell 4: 0 volts
Cell 5: .95 volts

Going to pull the 2nd battery apart that wont take a charge but sits at 16v and see what is going on there. Any insight would be helpful.

** do not leave a battery in the sprayer **


----------



## dacoyne

95mmrenegade said:


> So I have left a battery in the sprayer for more than 72 hours on 2 occasions and both times I have ended up with dead batteries. Now I am going to try to figure out what is happening with the battery.
> 
> Pulled the first battery apart and everything looks fine but when you test the battery voltage something is definitely amiss.
> 
> Cell 1: 2.85 volts
> Cell 2: -.60 volts
> Cell 3: 0 volts
> Cell 4: 0 volts
> Cell 5: .95 volts
> 
> Going to pull the 2nd battery apart that wont take a charge but sits at 16v and see what is going on there. Any insight would be helpful.
> 
> ** do not leave a battery in the sprayer **


I agree, do not leave the battery in the sprayer, ever. I did twice, the first time the pump ran until the battery discharged. The second time, I had the power switch turned off and the battery still ran down. Just take it out


----------



## Mozart

I was ready to sleep last night when I saw your post 95mmrenegade, so I ran downstairs and took the battery out and placed it on a charger. It was sitting in the garage for 2 days in the sprayer but only took 5 minutes to charge to full. I will nevertheless keep it unplugged! Thanks for the tip. Is it possible that you have a bad battery? I wonder what would cause it to drain like that.


----------



## 95mmrenegade

I have 2 batteries that were left in the sprayer for a few days. Two batteries, two different manufacturers, both have cells showing 0 voltage, one battery has one cell showing 0 voltage, the other battery has 3 showing 0.

Going to desolder the circuit board tonight and see if I can parallel charge the cells.


----------



## g-man

Have you checked the on/off switch in the sprayer? maybe it is drawing current.


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Batteries are apart, researching these types of cells says there is an internal protection device under the positive terminal which will effectively disconnect the battery and yield 0 volts. Basically when pressure builds in the battery, it will pop the protection device to prevent any damage. Probably happens when the voltage gets really low and the battery starts doing weird things.... more tomorrow.


----------



## TommyTester

Just thought some might like to see the test I just did on the Chapin Red Nosed nozzle.

My Channel

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpHpADv0wuw[/media]


----------



## Mozart

TommyTester said:


> Just thought some might like to see the test I just did on the Chapin Red Nosed nozzle.
> 
> My Channel
> 
> [media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpHpADv0wuw[/media]


@TommyTester, I am really surprised that the chapin fan tip does not reconcile mathematically with their claims.

If the fan tip only hits a 25" width at a 21" height that would imply a 61.5 degree tip, not 80 degree. An 80 degree tip at 21 inch height should cover a lane 35.25" wide.

Any idea why the numbers do not reconcile? Maybe the chapin backpack sprayer would reconcile... since you have variable psi input can you see what width the sprayer would achieve with 35 psi and 40 psi? This is the range Chapin quotes. 32 psi is below the range provided. Thank you for these awesome tests! :ugeek: :thumbsup:


----------



## TommyTester

Mozart said:


> If the fan tip only hits a 25" width at a 21" height that would imply a 61.5 degree tip, not 80 degree. An 80 degree tip at 21 inch height should cover a lane 35.25" wide.
> 
> Any idea why the numbers do not reconcile? Maybe the chapin backpack sprayer would reconcile... since you have variable psi input can you see what width the sprayer would achieve with 35 psi and 40 psi? This is the range Chapin quotes. 32 psi is below the range provided. Thank you for these awesome tests! :ugeek: :thumbsup:


Yes, I'll check that. I don't know how they manufacture these nozzles, but even the slightest error in cutting the slit can lead to skew.

On the angle aspect, the 2 cups on the far ends had just a few drops in them each, not even 1 mL, so I did not count them. Had I included them in the width value, the angle would be closer to 80 degrees. I will check it however at 40 PSI and will post the data here.


----------



## TommyTester

I went and got another new Chapin nozzle locally last night. Here is the test run with this one at *40 PSI* using the M4 sprayer:


----------



## TommyTester

So if I take the 40 PSI spray pattern above as representative, and I go spray the lawn using about 33 inches as the row width, I will indeed get everything wet but this is how the material will be distributed:



It might be a great way to add stripes to your lawn! :lol:

But if I'm smart and realize that fan patterns are not at all uniform, and that the center gets far more solution that the edges, and decide rather than "Kiss the tips," I overlap the spray by 8 inches or so per pass, it should get better:



But it still isn't great ... let's try a full 16 inches of overlap, having the tips of the spray reach the center of the prior row.



It's not perfect, but at least you are doing your best with this nozzle.

Also keep in mind if you do a calibration, measuring how many gallons you, your sprayer, and your nozzle consume in 1000 sq. ft., you need to use the correct amount of overlap otherwise what do you think will happen??? Anyone???

My Channel


----------



## TommyTester

Video capturing the prior 40 PSI information. Enjoy!

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXc_XoNU1fM[/media]


----------



## 95mmrenegade

That test makes me want to test the distribution of my homemade sprayer. Interesting data


----------



## Mozart

@TommyTester, thanks for retesting the Chapin nozzle at 40 psi. The results are more in line with expectations.

In your video, you mention Chapin fan tip hits 9 collection cups at 21" height. If possible could you share the empirical data? I'm interested in how many mL were collected per cup for each of the 9 cups and the diameter of the cups.

It should be possible to calculate an ideal height to optimize the application, possibly even using a "kiss the tips" approach.

Without empirical data I would guesstimate that a 16-17" nozzle height with a 1-2 collection cup overlap ("kissing the tips" - a very slight overlap) would provide for a reasonably uniform distribution.

When I first calibrated my sprayer I selected a nozzle height that (1) did not splash my legs/pants - only the rubber boots, and (2) seemed to provide a good uniform distribution on the ground (by eye). Tonight I held the sprayer as I remember in my calibration and measured about 16 inches above the ground.


----------



## Delmarva Keith

They are usually designed for 20" spacing at height determined by fan angle (80 degree tip shows 30" height in teejet catalog; 110 degree shows 20" height), fan pattern to be overlapped at that spacing. What is result when used as designed?

I've been using teejets and hypros for a long time and as far as results go, they do a good job with uniformity.


----------



## g-man

^ +1


----------



## metro424

My chapin 20v sprayer has decided to stop working after maybe 100 gallons. Purchased in 2015 so out of warranty now. Battery is fully charged, and removed the on off switch in case that was the problem. What should I try next to troubleshoot this thing?


----------



## TommyTester

I just characterized the Red Chapin flat fan nozzle (PN 6-8096) to determine the GPM at various PSI.

If you want to know the PSI your electric Chapin is actually operating at with this nozzle, first measure your GPM collecting the spray into a measuring cup over a 1 minute period, then look up your PSI on this chart. Although the Chapin is rated at 35-40 PSI, the actual PSI is highly dependent on the nozzle. I'm curious to know what you determine as I don't have a Chapin.


----------



## g-man

metro424 said:


> My chapin 20v sprayer has decided to stop working after maybe 100 gallons. Purchased in 2015 so out of warranty now. Battery is fully charged, and removed the on off switch in case that was the problem. What should I try next to troubleshoot this thing?


Check for clogged filters at the pump and the wand/hose connection.


----------



## Aaronj

I have one of these ive only used once if anyone is interested, it's too small for my yard so im upgrading to a push sprayer. Id let it go for 90 bucks.


----------



## Stellar P

Aaronj said:


> I have one of these ive only used once if anyone is interested, it's too small for my yard so im upgrading to a push sprayer. Id let it go for 90 bucks.


Maybe throw it up on the Marketplace Discussion Forum


----------



## N LA Hacker

Can someone entertain me? If the chapin 20v flow rate is 0.4-0.5 GPM and you are using a 2-boom nozzle, would you need to use nozzles that are rated at 0.2-0.25 GPM to keep pressure and flow adequate? And step down again for 3-boom?


----------



## Ware

N LA Hacker said:


> Can someone entertain me? If the chapin 20v flow rate is 0.4-0.5 GPM and you are using a 2-boom nozzle, would you need to use nozzles that are rated at 0.2-0.25 GPM to keep pressure and flow adequate? And step down again for 3-boom?


That would be the safe bet, but you might comb back through this topic to see if anyone determined the actual pump rating for this sprayer. I am unsure if the 0.4-0.5 GPM is with the included nozzles or the max rating of the pump.


----------



## N LA Hacker

Ware said:


> N LA Hacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone entertain me? If the chapin 20v flow rate is 0.4-0.5 GPM and you are using a 2-boom nozzle, would you need to use nozzles that are rated at 0.2-0.25 GPM to keep pressure and flow adequate? And step down again for 3-boom?
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the safe bet, but you might comb back through this topic to see if anyone determined the actual pump rating for this sprayer. I am unsure if the 0.4-0.5 GPM is with the included nozzles or the max rating of the pump.
Click to expand...

Yeah, that's just the only data available from Chapin. There's not even a mention of it in the manual.


----------



## Ware

N LA Hacker said:


> Yeah, that's just the only data available from Chapin. There's not even a mention of it in the manual.


If that's the pump rating, then you're on the right track - you could run two yellow nozzles instead of one red and expect similar operating pressure.


----------



## N LA Hacker

Which would put the carrier rate at close to 0.55 gal/M at a pace of 2.5 mph.


----------



## Ware

N LA Hacker said:


> Which would put the carrier rate at close to 0.55 gal/M at a pace of 2.5 mph.


Yes, assuming 20" nozzle height and 20" spacing. :thumbsup:


----------



## N LA Hacker

Thanks @Ware


----------



## Mozart

Does anyone remember seeing nozzle specifications for this sprayer in the user manual? I don't remember seeing anything. Wonder what Chapin recommends as far as ideal height and nozzle spacing for the fan tip.

For a first time sprayer owner this is important information!

I just ordered a set of 3 TeeJet nozzles (which I know how to use thanks to Tommy and Ware) so it won't matter, but still curious.


----------



## g-man

@N LA Hacker I think this is the pump *my* 20V has inside: Delavan 2200

The GPM on pumps are a function of desired PSI. If you open the manual  for the pump, it is set to shut off at 40psi and turn on at 25 psi (+/-5psi).


----------



## N LA Hacker

g-man said:


> @N LA Hacker I think this is the pump *my* 20V has inside: Delavan 2200
> 
> The GPM on pumps are a function of desired PSI. If you open the manual  for the pump, it is set to shut off at 40psi and turn on at 25 psi (+/-5psi).


Ok, so I just tried a teejet aixr, chapin red, chapin brass adjustable and unrestricted and the best I could do was 0.5 GPM. The 0.5 was only the prefilter in the tank, hose, trigger and open wand. With the nozzles it was 0.25, 0.28 and 0.32 respectively. Do I have a faulty sprayer?


----------



## N LA Hacker

Bueller?


----------



## g-man

Check the filters to not be clogged. You might need to read off the pressures to see if the set point is correct.


----------



## N LA Hacker

I removed all filters on the unrestricted run. I don't have a gauge on the setup and I didn't see that there was anyway to adjust the pump in that literature.


----------



## g-man

@N LA Hacker It is a few pages back, but it is explained in this thread: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=170&p=71626#p71626


----------



## N LA Hacker

@g-man 10-4. Good looking out. I noticed mine was pulsating. I'll check the inlet/outlet for the rubber pieces.


----------



## N LA Hacker

Anyone know if this can simply be added to the 6-8138 shut-off assembly or does it need some sort of retro fitting?

https://chapinmfg.com/Product/slug/chapin-6-8177-replacement-gauge


----------



## N LA Hacker

This is what I'm dealing with.

[media]https://youtu.be/1PUNlmGbmPc[/media]


----------



## N LA Hacker

Any opinions? I've got a gut feeling I need to go to Chapin. I just got it from Amazon last week.


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Have you checked both screens and the pump got any trash


----------



## N LA Hacker

at that point I had taken the pump apart and it only had the screen in the tank in. I didn't see anything in the pump. Took both sides off, pulled the diaphragms off, nothing.


----------



## g-man

Call Chapin and they will assist since it is new.


----------



## metro424

That's what the inside of my Chapin sprayer looks like. Anyone know what that little brain box does and is it necessary? That little brain box let out some pixies for sure.


----------



## Delmarva Keith

Looks like only two wires into the motor so it's just a standard DC motor. The brain box might be a PWM speed controller that increases average voltage to the motor as current draw increases under load. A pixie based motor governor. I'd say it's necessary to prevent the motor from going overspeed when unloaded or lightly loaded.


----------



## Mozart

What's the easiest way (and preferably cheapest) to adapt the Chapin 20v to accept TeeJet nozzles?


----------



## g-man

Unscrew the Chapin cap, remove chapin nozzle and gasket, place the teejet and gasket, and screw cap back in.


----------



## Mozart

g-man said:


> Unscrew the Chapin cap, remove chapin nozzle and gasket, place the teejet and gasket, and screw cap back in.


Wow don't I feel silly. I placed the gasket first then nozzle. Your way works and costs nothing :thumbup:


----------



## Mozart

Has anyone experienced problems spraying Prodiamine in a Chapin?

According to a Pest and Lawn Ginja video, Prodiamine is quite thick and may result in damage to the backpack sprayer.

How would you fix this - more water?

Do you need to thoroughly stir with a drill mixer or will it dissolve if you shake the tank?

At 6:22 he mentions the Chapin:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4q4Omn-JviU


----------



## N LA Hacker

I recommend using a paint mixer at a minimum for all solutions. I ran kelp4less extreme blend, bio s.i. and bifen IT mixture through mine last night. I had to take out all the filters and use a floodjet nozzle to get it through, but it went.


----------



## Delmarva Keith

Mozart said:


> Has anyone experienced problems spraying Prodiamine in a Chapin?
> 
> According to a Pest and Lawn Ginja video, Prodiamine is quite thick and may result in damage to the backpack sprayer.
> 
> How would you fix this - more water?
> 
> Do you need to thoroughly stir with a drill mixer or will it dissolve if you shake the tank?
> 
> At 6:22 he mentions the Chapin:


I premix all chemicals like that in an old peanut jar, about a 1 qt jar. Mix a portion of the amount of chem needed with water and shake well. Then "decant" into the tank (already half filled with water). Any undisolved dregs stay in the jar. More water in the jar, then more of the chem in the jar, etc. Keep doing that until all the needed chem is completely dissolved or suspended (depending on the chem) in water as it goes in the tank. Then add any additional water to the tank, add any surfactant being used and shake or turn on the agitator. Maybe overkill but it works.


----------



## 440mag

I really like Delmarva Keith's idea for not pouring the "dregs" in and ...

Something else that works (very well) for me in reducing the amount of "dregs" is to pre-mix certain "flowable granulars" and not pour them into the sprayer right away. I do this using 2-1/2 gallon jugs with screw on caps (jugs which one particularly effective brick and mortar sealer we use is delivered in - first time I spied these "milk jugs on steroids" I knew, "Oh man, I'm NOT throwing these things out!" 

Anyhoo, with things like prodiiamine and Armada, the extra time in "soak suspension" really goes an extra mile in dissolving the granules (I guess I've noticed a difference that anecdotally equates to "running fine silt through my sprayer, as opposed to sand."

(Of course, I have to mark those jugs very prominently labeled, "POISON."


----------



## Mozart

Thanks @440mag and @Delmarva Keith.

Even after thoroughly dissolving prodiamine it still has a thick silt/sand texture?

Also, Keith, can you share your poa triv and fine fescue killing tenacity/triclopyr recipe? How do you mix and apply it? It doesn't damage TTTF or KBG?


----------



## MichiganGreen

Can I ask how you all deal with your different chemicals throughout the year? Surely you can't have 4 or 5 of these sprayers - but when I make a mix, it lasts me all season which is why I have several hand cans - Don't get me wrong they're not easy to work with but the amount of changing in and out, washing and rinsing so thoroughly in between, I don't understand the logistics behind it. Just curious what everybody does.


----------



## Delmarva Keith

Mozart said:


> Thanks 440mag and Delmarva Keith.
> 
> Even after thoroughly dissolving prodiamine it still has a thick silt/sand texture?
> 
> Also, Keith, can you share your poa triv and fine fescue killing tenacity/triclopyr recipe? How do you mix and apply it? It doesn't damage TTTF or KBG?


Dissolved / suspended prodiamine is not thick as far as I'm concerned - I'm not sure what lawn ginga is on about with that. If you try to mix in the tank it can get sludge like if not mixed well. Maybe that's what he meant.

I used Tenacity / triclopyr mix to knock back bermuda, kill triv and bent grass. Recipe is full rate of Tenacity, 8 oz per acre (if I remember right that translates to 5.4 ml per 1,000) plus full rate of triclopyr (whatever that is on the label - I don't remember at the moment) plus NIS. Application was standard teejet 110 degree, .4 gpm (red) flat fan. The mix devastated the triv and the bent. The bermuda topgrowth was also zapped pretty good but I know it will be back.

TTTF was unaffected. I don't have KBG. There is only one KBG lawn around here that I am aware of but it's doing well for the most part. Does seem to go dormant at the drop of a hat. My overseed this year includes KBG in the mix so we'll see how it does.


----------



## Delmarva Keith

MichiganGreen said:


> Can I ask how you all deal with your different chemicals throughout the year? Surely you can't have 4 or 5 of these sprayers - but when I make a mix, it lasts me all season which is why I have several hand cans - Don't get me wrong they're not easy to work with but the amount of changing in and out, washing and rinsing so thoroughly in between, I don't understand the logistics behind it. Just curious what everybody does.


Yes, the way you do it can save a lot of time. Have several of what you use. I have a set for nonselectives, a set for turf selectives and a set for fungicide type stuff that can be sprayed on pretty much anything. Sprayers and backpacks don't cost that much. Four or five is a start. The only thing that sits in any type of sprayer for a while is gly or gly plus pelargonic acid. Everything else gets used up and rinsed. By having different tools for the different types of chems, the only needed level of rinsing is really to prevent crystalization and clogging. Some chems don't keep well once mixed.


----------



## MichiganGreen

Delmarva Keith said:


> MichiganGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask how you all deal with your different chemicals throughout the year? Surely you can't have 4 or 5 of these sprayers - but when I make a mix, it lasts me all season which is why I have several hand cans - Don't get me wrong they're not easy to work with but the amount of changing in and out, washing and rinsing so thoroughly in between, I don't understand the logistics behind it. Just curious what everybody does.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the way you do it can save a lot of time. Have several of what you use. I have a set for nonselectives, a set for turf selectives and a set for fungicide type stuff that can be sprayed on pretty much anything. Sprayers and backpacks don't cost that much. Four or five is a start. The only thing that sits in any type of sprayer for a while is gly or gly plus pelargonic acid. Everything else gets used up and rinsed. By having different tools for the different types of chems, the only needed level of rinsing is really to prevent crystalization and clogging. Some chems don't keep well once mixed.
Click to expand...

That makes sense to separate them between those types....if somebody could sometime put together a small list of what keeps better than others, that'd be super helpful....I noticed my quinclorac is cloudy but no idea if that's necessarily a bad thing


----------



## smurg

Got through half my yard today with Prodiamine and the pump began to pulse, then quit altogether. Tried to troubleshoot it for about an hour and then gave up. I dumped the remaining 2 gallons into a hand can and finished up.

I started taking the sprayer apart and had two things go wrong on me. The connection in the bottom right was a bit fouled with grime. I unhooked it, brushed it up and cleaned it. The black ground wire was disconnected and bent at a right angle. After messing with it for a while, it broke off and I had to solder it back together. I soldered the red wire as well for good measure.


----------



## g-man

^ check the filter at the wand, right before the trigger. It clogs very easy.


----------



## SCGrassMan

I've been extremely disappointed with my Chapin 20V.

From the start it was surging and not spraying. It eventually stopped working entirely. I have now spent $90 to ship a $150 sprayer back to the manufacturer.

The cheap plastic wand is garbage and I don't want to spend $50-$150 to build a new one that's functional.

I can't wait until I can afford a spreader mate, so hopefully I won't ever have to use this thing again.


----------



## smurg

SCGrassMan said:


> I've been extremely disappointed with my Chapin 20V.
> 
> From the start it was surging and not spraying. It eventually stopped working entirely. I have now spent $90 to ship a $150 sprayer back to the manufacturer.
> 
> The cheap plastic wand is garbage and I don't want to spend $50-$150 to build a new one that's functional.
> 
> I can't wait until I can afford a spreader mate, so hopefully I won't ever have to use this thing again.


Until I found my fix to my current issue, I was looking at the 105Ex from Sprayers-plus. I saw them suggested elsewhere as a solid option.


----------



## cnet24

I wonder if there is a difference between the two sprayers I have seen (one is black, one is red). I have the black model and have never had issues- curious to see if the majority of issues are occurring in the red model?


----------



## SCGrassMan

smurg said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been extremely disappointed with my Chapin 20V.
> 
> From the start it was surging and not spraying. It eventually stopped working entirely. I have now spent $90 to ship a $150 sprayer back to the manufacturer.
> 
> The cheap plastic wand is garbage and I don't want to spend $50-$150 to build a new one that's functional.
> 
> I can't wait until I can afford a spreader mate, so hopefully I won't ever have to use this thing again.
> 
> 
> 
> Until I found my fix to my current issue, I was looking at the 105Ex from Sprayers-plus. I saw them suggested elsewhere as a solid option.
Click to expand...

Oh, and best of all, the cap doesn't seal well enough (without extreme force) so when I shake the tank to mix things, it's pouring out all over itself.

I'll check out the 105ex but more than likely I will just wait on the spreader mate.


----------



## smurg

I got everything put back together and it ran for a short time period and kicked back off. I took everything back off today and soldered a few more connections, cleaned everything, tightened all the hose clamps, etc. It's running now, but pulsing almost constantly. I believe it's because I had taken out the pressure switch screw not knowing what it did. When putting it back together, I kept it as far out as possible with the cap still sitting tight. Will get back into it tomorrow to tighten it down, testing it at different levels. That should raise the pressure it will hold and should stop the pulsing (hopefully).


----------



## Brackin4au

So I recently got a chapin 20v and bought a teejet XR11004 nozzle. I did a bucket test yesterday to check on the GPM, and it took a little over 4 minutes to spray 1 gallon. Am I missing something? Because that would be closer to 0.25gpm instead of 0.4... right?


----------



## Ware

-04 nozzles are rated 0.4 GPM at 40 PSI. What you are describing would indicate a lower operating pressure.


----------



## Brackin4au

That's what I figured too, but not sure how to fix that. The chapin claims 35-40psi, and I'm not finding a way to adjust it


----------



## Ware

Yeah, I am not aware of an adjustment, and we do not not know under what conditions they measured 35-40 PSI - it could have been with a smaller nozzle orifice (i.e. the pump is having trouble keeping up with the red nozzle flow). Do you have a yellow -02 nozzle to test? You could see if it gets closer to the 0.2 GPM at 40 PSI rating.


----------



## Brackin4au

No. Just have the nozzles it came with, and bought the 04 nozzle to add to it. I'm going to try and test it again today. Maybe it wasn't primed well enough or something.


----------



## Ware

The Chapin 6-8175 Shut-off Assembly w/Gauge would tell you what your operating pressure is - it looks like it would be a direct swap.


----------



## Lawnguyland

Thanks for posting the updates smurg and hope you get the sprayer working better than new.

Since it seems most are only sharing bad experiences I want to share my positive experience. I bought my 20v 63985 from Walmart in June of 2017 and haven't had any pump or battery issues with it yet. I do have to clean the screen in the wand every third or fourth use. I use it every 10-14 days during the growing season and I really like it. It's my first backpack sprayer so I can't compare it to anything else though. Hopefully it can keep up for another year and I'm not jinxing myself by praising it.

Are there many people on here that have a good working Chapin 20v sprayer over 2 years old? Or does it seem like they are all ticking time bombs once the warranty ends? I always triple rinse and always remove the battery when I'm done spraying so hopefully I can get mine to last a long time.


----------



## Ware

I haven't had any issues with mine - other than leaving the battery hooked up and completely discharging it shortly after I got it. All has worked well since.


----------



## Brackin4au

Thanks @Ware I will look into that if needed. I just tested it again, the nozzles it came with (fan and brass adjustable) both put out about the same GPM. So I just got off the phone with Chapin and the customer service guy wasn't sure what was wrong, but agreed that the sprayer is rated for 35-40psi and 0.4-0.5gpm, so something is not right. He said the engineers were on lunch and he will talk with them and call me back...


----------



## Brackin4au

I just got mine, and added a teejet nozzle which I've been discussing some in that thread, but mine is already giving me an issue. It is rated 35-40 psi and 0.4-0.5gpm, even confirmed by Chapin on the phone. However, when I try a bucket test, it takes a little over 4 minutes to spray 1gal, no matter which nozzle I have on there. Anyone have/had this issue?


----------



## Ware

Brackin4au said:


> Thanks Ware I will look into that if needed. I just tested it again, the nozzles it came with (fan and brass adjustable) both put out about the same GPM. So I just got off the phone with Chapin and the customer service guy wasn't sure what was wrong, but agreed that the sprayer is rated for 35-40psi and 0.4-0.5gpm, so something is not right. He said the engineers were on lunch and he will talk with them and call me back...


I moved this conversation over here to the Chapin 20V thread.


----------



## g-man

@Brackin4au Chapin just installs a delavan pump into the tank they mold. I believe that it is a 2220 model.

The user manual  describes the set points on at 25psi and off at 40psi.


----------



## Brackin4au

Ware said:


> Brackin4au said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ware I will look into that if needed. I just tested it again, the nozzles it came with (fan and brass adjustable) both put out about the same GPM. So I just got off the phone with Chapin and the customer service guy wasn't sure what was wrong, but agreed that the sprayer is rated for 35-40psi and 0.4-0.5gpm, so something is not right. He said the engineers were on lunch and he will talk with them and call me back...
> 
> 
> 
> I moved this conversation over here to the Chapin 20V thread.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## Brackin4au

g-man said:


> @Brackin4au Chapin just installs a delavan pump into the tank they mold. I believe that it is a 2220 model.
> 
> The user manual  describes the set points on at 25psi and off at 40psi.


So is that meaning the usable pressure will be 25psi?


----------



## g-man

It is an electric motor. The switch detects pressure below 25psi, it tells the motor to turn. That then drives the pump. The motor will continue to pump until the switch detects 40psi before turning off.

Once there is flow, it won't be able to reach the 40psi, so it will stay pumping until you let go of the wand. Working pressure (while flowing) will be function of the frictions and flow restrictions(eg nozzle).


----------



## Brackin4au

So would the teejet nozzle not restrict flow and increase the psi? You might have lost me there..


----------



## Brackin4au

So I talked with the Chapin guy again, and he said his technicians told him basically what I think @g-man was describing. The psi is going to fluctuate some. He also said the fan tip is not going to get the gpm that the unit is rated. With this being the case, would getting a different fan nozzle than the teejet XR11004 be wise? Maybe get the XR11006 that is rated at 0.4gpm at 20 psi.... to allow me to keep a good pace (1.0gal/M at 3mph). The XR11004 will get the job done, but just take significantly longer, if I'm understanding correctly.


----------



## g-man

Sorry, I had work meetings and now have to drive to daycare pickup. I'll try to explain better later.

I use the 20v Chapin with the xr11004, aixr11004 and any 04 nozzles and I get 1g/ksqft with that nozzle using proper overlap. Proper overlap is shown in the teejet sheets.


----------



## Brackin4au

g-man said:


> Sorry, I had work meetings and now have to drive to daycare pickup. I'll try to explain better later.
> 
> I use the 20v Chapin with the xr11004, aixr11004 and any 04 nozzles and I get 1g/ksqft with that nozzle using proper overlap. Proper overlap is shown in the teejet sheets.


Okay thanks. I think I've run numbers in my head so much that I'm just confusing myself at this point. I tested it on my driveway and got 1g/ksqft, it just took longer than I anticipated to get 1g down.


----------



## g-man

@Brackin4au 
Let me try to explain how I think this pump works.

When you turn on the pump, the switch1 will detect the pressure below 25psi and switch2 bellow 40psi. This will turn on the motor to turn the pump's pistons. Once switch 2 detects 40psi, it tells the motor to stop. Since the trigger is not activated the system (hose) will remain at 40psi (assuming no leaks). When you trigger the wand, it lets liquid go out. The pressure will drop and once it gets to 25psi it will tell the motor to turn (pump) to bring the pressure back up. At this point two things could happen.


If the nozzle size is too small, or the filter is plugged or the liquid is too viscous; then the flow will be slow and the system pressure will increase all the way to 40psi. This will then turn the motor off until the pressure drops again below 25psi. This is a on/off cycling effect and could be called pulsating. If this is happening, you should turn off the pump and fix the issue. Most likely it is a plugged filter (the one between the trigger and the hose). It could be the nozzle being plugged or multiple other issues.


If everything is flow good, then the motor will continue to run and the product will dispense. The pressure of the system will likely increase from 25psi and reach a steady dynamic pressure. What is steady dynamic pressure? That's the hard part. The formulas are complex with understanding of friction losses at each point. The size of the nozzle opening will play a big factor and the gallons per minute. There is software (eg. Ansys CFD) to calculate this, but it is still an approximation. What I know is that it has to be below 40psi otherwise the motor would stop by switch2. The other way to know is the method Ware described. You place a pressure gauge at the trigger or nozzle and see the pressure when the system is flowing (dynamic pressure).

tl;dr
The motor should stay pumping when you are spraying, if not something is wrong. Adjust the nozzle size to get the amount of water you need per ksqft at your walking speed. I'm able to get 1g/ksqft using the TeeJet red nozzles on a Chapin 20V.


----------



## Brackin4au

Okay. I. see what your saying now. Thanks @g-man for the explanation. My biggest concern was that while testing by spraying straight into a bucket, it took a little over 4 minutes to spray 1 gal. If that is how it is going to be, there's not a problem. I just was making sure I hadn't messed something up, since the nozzle was rated 0.4gpm at 40psi and I thought the sprayer was putting out roughly 40psi. When I tested it over 1ksqft of my driveway (so I could see the overlap) I got the product down 1g/1k, it just took 4 minutes, as expected by the bucket test. At what I felt was a pretty slow walk, I was able to go back and forth in one manner, then back and forth at 90*, all in the amount of time it took to get the 1g out. I'm guessing the consistent spray pressure when it's flowing, must be closer to 25-30psi. I may leave it how it is for now, and if it takes too long, switch to the 11006 nozzle.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Hey all, I know some people are still interested in this sprayer. I was rolling threw Walmart and look what they had in stock


So if your interested check your Walmart for the cheapest price


----------



## XiolaOne

Tried to charge my battery powered Chapin today and it won't charge, just keeps blinking red. Bought it last August and only used it 3 times


----------



## SCGrassMan

XiolaOne said:


> Tried to charge my battery powered Chapin today and it won't charge, just keeps blinking red. Bought it last August and only used it 3 times


Sometimes a rechargeable battery gets so low, that it can't power the charging circuit or deal inside that tells the charger it's a functioning battery. I'm not sure it's that, and I'm not sure I want to recommend a fix that I try, but if it's <6 months old call Chapin. They honor their warranty.


----------



## XiolaOne

Just called them and they are sending me a new battery and they told me to always keep it on the charger. That sucks since I dont reallyhave a good place to keep it plugged up 24/7



SCGrassMan said:


> XiolaOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to charge my battery powered Chapin today and it won't charge, just keeps blinking red. Bought it last August and only used it 3 times
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes a rechargeable battery gets so low, that it can't power the charging circuit or deal inside that tells the charger it's a functioning battery. I'm not sure it's that, and I'm not sure I want to recommend a fix that I try, but if it's <6 months old call Chapin. They honor their warranty.
Click to expand...


----------



## SCGrassMan

Nice!

I don't know about 24/7 but definitely regularly.


----------



## XiolaOne

Yes, not 24/7 if you use it regularly but as I only use it for pre m and killing weeds, I won't use it often enough to keep the battery from dieing.

I should probably try to sell it as I'm not using it enough like I thought I would



SCGrassMan said:


> Nice!
> 
> I don't know about 24/7 but definitely regularly.


----------



## 440mag

Is it likely (possible?) the Chapin *24* volt backpack sprayer is the better bet, between the Chapin 20v and 24v?

I have been subscribing to this thread (like so many other threads here at TLF, it is full of good advice!) and the experiences posted are the main reason I opted for the 24v model about a year ago this time.

But, I gotta admit, every time I pull that 24v sucker off the rack to use it, all the experiences posted here about the 20v are nagging at me, in the back of my head … every time I complete a yard-wide app. session (typically 3-4 hours including cleanup!) I breathe a heavy sigh of relief …!


----------



## SCGrassMan

440mag said:


> Is it likely (possible?) the Chapin *24* volt backpack sprayer is the better bet, between the Chapin 20v and 24v?
> 
> I have been subscribing to this thread (like so many other threads here at TLF, it is full of good advice!) and the experiences posted are the main reason I opted for the 24v model about a year ago this time.
> 
> But, I gotta admit, every time I pull that 24v sucker off the rack to use it, all the experiences posted here about the 20v are nagging at me, in the back of my head … every time I complete a yard-wide app. session (typically 3-4 hours including cleanup!) I breathe a heavy sigh of relief …!


Forget the battery or anything else. I've owned both and own the 24 now.

The sealing on the lid, and the wand, seem better made. I could be deluding myself, but it just feels like the 20V is the 1.0 and the 24V is the 2.0 model.

I can't point to specifics like this or that pump etc - but I noticed yesterday there is a filter screen in the handle. That may have been in the 20 and I never noticed. But I had surging and clogging issues nearly from day 1 on the 20 and I don't have that now.

And the top lid rarely leaks whereas before it always did. I don't always feel like being covered in pesticides.


----------



## 440mag

SCGrassMan said:


> . . . And the top lid rarely leaks whereas before it always did. . . .


  :shock:  :shock: Whoa! Thank heavens! I mean ... wow ... the thought of any of the stuff I apply being absorbed by my dermal layers makes me shudder!


----------



## SCGrassMan

440mag said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> . . . And the top lid rarely leaks whereas before it always did. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> :shock:  :shock: Whoa! Thank heavens! I mean ... wow ... the thought of any of the stuff I apply being absorbed by my dermal layers makes me shudder!
Click to expand...

Yeah tell me about it. It's still not 100% better but I'd say 75-90% better


----------



## 440mag

FWIW, after each cleanout and rinse following every use, I use a fingertip to put a light coating of petroleum jelly on the rubber gasket around the under-the-screen-on-lid screen. So far, NOTHING gets out of the top of the tank.

Couple years back, I caught a farmhand who a relative hired spraying insecticide (Lesco 'CrossCheck,' a.i. - bifen, IIRC) around his livestock yard with his back and the back of his shorts drenched and it was cool enough I knew it wasn't sweat. Called the guy over and, sure enough, he had filled the backpack sprayer and started using it without that plastic drop in filter and rubber gasket under the screw on lid! We had a polite "Come to Jesus', I warned my relative and, as far as I know, that day hire never did anything that stupid, again!


----------



## driver_7

Just pulled the trigger on the 24V and a few TeeJet nozzles. I'm excited to spray this year, instead of dreading lugging around and manually pumping a handheld sprayer the whole time.


----------



## craigdt

Any quick thoughts on the 20v vs the 24v?

About to add this to my arsenal for when I dont need to hook up the tow-behind sprayer.

Thinking about the 24v as it seems to be more readily available on Amazon for $159.
None of my local stores seem to have either of them in stock.

Based on @g-man above, I think I'll go with the 24v.
More volts is better...right? :lol:


----------



## driver_7

craigdt said:


> Any quick thoughts on the 20v vs the 24v?
> 
> About to add this to my arsenal for when I dont need to hook up the tow-behind sprayer.
> 
> Thinking about the 24v as it seems to be more readily available on Amazon for $159.
> None of my local stores seem to have either of them in stock.
> 
> Based on @g-man above, I think I'll go with the 24v.
> More volts is better...right? :lol:


Availability is why I went for the 24V. It seems as though the 20V has been discontinued or is otherwise restricted in availability. I originally wanted the 20V because I already have some Craftsman 20V (same battery as the B&D 20V) that go with a drill and attachment set, but it's not going to matter too much in the end. Going to be happy with the 24V, I hope. I ended up buying through Walmart instead of Amazon.


----------



## w0lfe

Before I bust out the wrench, is this where the screen is in the wand?


----------



## Green

I'd like to add a pressure gauge to my grip. Does anyone know which Chapin gauge is the right part?


----------



## g-man

w0lfe said:


> Before I bust out the wrench, is this where the screen is in the wand?


Yes and no wrench really needed. Hand tight is fine. I normally back flush it in the spigot to clear anything out.


----------



## Ware

Green said:


> I'd like to add a pressure gauge to my grip. Does anyone know which Chapin gauge is the right part?


Here you go:



Ware said:


> The Chapin 6-8175 Shut-off Assembly w/Gauge would tell you what your operating pressure is - it looks like it would be a direct swap.


They sell just the gauge too, but the whole assembly is only ~$1 more.


----------



## w0lfe

g-man said:


> w0lfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before I bust out the wrench, is this where the screen is in the wand?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and no wrench really needed. Hand tight is fine. I normally back flush it in the spigot to clear anything out.
Click to expand...

Well yeah if I get it off, I'll put it back on hand tight. They've got this thing locked on that I can't break free without a wrench


----------



## Green

@Ware, thank you. I only need the gauge but I assume the one with the handle comes apart (hopefully), so I can buy an extra handle at the same time...


----------



## Green

Another question. Anyone know the correct set of better quality straps to use as an upgrade to the original ones? I know they're out there...


----------



## driver_7

It arrived! Excited to get this calibrated this weekend! Looking forward to much easier spraying this season.


----------



## Wolverine

I have the same unit and have been happy. Keep you batteries charged all season and put a little Vaseline on the rubber seal on top of the strainer basket and life will be good.


----------



## Stellar P

Wolverine said:


> I have the same unit and have been happy. Keep you batteries charged all season and put a little Vaseline on the rubber seal on top of the strainer basket and life will be good.


Is the Vaseline to keep the rubber seal from drying out and cracking?


----------



## Wolverine

Stellar P said:



> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same unit and have been happy. Keep you batteries charged all season and put a little Vaseline on the rubber seal on top of the strainer basket and life will be good.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Vaseline to keep the rubber seal from drying out and cracking?
Click to expand...

Yes it is. Mine leeked a tiny bit last year and this is what Chapin recommenced.


----------



## Mike1Bravo

Hey all, what's the "go to" aftermarket nozzle to slap on this bad boy to create a wider stream when applying pesticides, etc? Thanks.


----------



## Ware

Mike1Bravo said:


> Hey all, what's the "go to" aftermarket nozzle to slap on this bad boy to create a wider stream when applying pesticides, etc? Thanks.


XR11004-VS is good for foliar apps.

AIXR11004-VP provides larger droplets, which is great for soil applied apps like pre-e or when drift is a concern.

TT11004-VP sort of splits the difference between XR and AIXR nozzles with regard to droplet size.

Lots more info/discussion here.


----------



## Mike1Bravo

Awesome, thank you!


----------



## ZachUA

717driver said:


> It arrived! Excited to get this calibrated this weekend! Looking forward to much easier spraying this season.


How did you calibrate?


----------



## driver_7

ZachUA said:


> 717driver said:
> 
> 
> 
> It arrived! Excited to get this calibrated this weekend! Looking forward to much easier spraying this season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you calibrate?
Click to expand...

I put 2 gallons of water into it and sprayed it over my driveway (measured 1,000sqft) a couple of times, measuring between sprays to verify the amount being sprayed. It worked out to 1 gallon/K, as expected. I'm using the Tee-Jet XR11004 tip.


----------



## ZachUA

717driver said:


> ZachUA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 717driver said:
> 
> 
> 
> It arrived! Excited to get this calibrated this weekend! Looking forward to much easier spraying this season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you calibrate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put 2 gallons of water into it and sprayed it over my driveway (measured 1,000sqft) a couple of times, measuring between sprays to verify the amount being sprayed. It worked out to 1 gallon/K, as expected. I'm using the Tee-Jet XR11004 tip.
Click to expand...

thank you!


----------



## Green

chrismar said:


> The straps are a joke compared to my 6200 hand pump backpack. Decided to take the straps, back pad and waist belt off the old sprayer and put them on the new one.


Are those the straps I recently posted about asking if they'd fit?


----------



## chrismar

@Green not sure, all I know is the straps from the 6200 fit perfectly on the 20v model.


----------



## Green

chrismar said:


> @Green not sure, all I know is the straps from the 6200 fit perfectly on the 20v model.


Thanks. These appear to be part 6-8182. The one I linked was 6-8181. Wonder what the difference is.


----------



## Green

Ware said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Chapin 6-8175 Shut-off Assembly w/Gauge would tell you what your operating pressure is - it looks like it would be a direct swap.
> 
> 
> 
> They sell just the gauge too, but the whole assembly is only ~$1 more.
Click to expand...

I assume the gauge comes off the trigger if you buy them together?


----------



## Green

Add me to the list...

I saw some black pieces in my tube today. How do you get them out?


----------



## jha4aamu

for those of you who have added the dfw wand to your chapin sprayer, how are you keeping the wand/sprayer handle attached to the tank when you are storing it. The wand that came w/ the sprayer would fit snug in the groove on the lid but the dfw style wand is smaller in diameter and slides right out.


----------



## mha2345

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Chapin-International-Rechargeable-4-Gallon-20v-Battery-Sprayer/368665606Can someone confirm this is the right sprayer?


----------



## Green

Ok, now my pressure has dropped too low even with a fully charged battery and 1.5 gallons in it. Even flipping it upside down doesn't always resolve it.


----------



## g-man

@Green did you check the filters? Mainly the one at the wand?


----------



## g-man

@mha2345 if you want a 20v Chapin, yes that the right one.


----------



## Green

g-man said:


> @Green did you check the filters? Mainly the one at the wand?


Not since that started. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Green

g-man said:


> @Green did you check the filters? Mainly the one at the wand?


The wand one was fairly clogged...bunch of black stuff and a piece of grass. Other one was fine. Hopefully that'll help.


----------



## g-man

A few small pieces of stuff in that filter makes a huge difference.


----------



## Green

g-man said:


> A few small pieces of stuff in that filter makes a huge difference.


Yes. Now that it's out, it seems to work again. Thanks.


----------



## StarRaider

I bought one of these sprayers in 2016 around Memorial Day IIRC. After a spray session that summer or the next... I forgot to remove the battery for a few days, maybe a week or 10 days. Battery won't take a charge. I called Chapin and they told me never leave the battery in the sprayer, always remove it and keep it in the charger. They also sent me a replacement battery.

Fast forward to today, I read @Ware''s battery revival on page 2... I still have that dead battery in my "to be disposed of" box. I pulled it out, hooked it up to one of my Ryobi 18V batteries and presto it came back to life! :banana: :dancenana: :banana:

I have a couple of other lithium batteries in that box that I am trying the Lazarus trick on.


----------



## Green

Wow. Never leave the battery attached?


----------



## StarRaider

You can leave the battery in the sprayer while you are using, filling, etc. Maybe even a day or so. The Chapin lady told me even though the sprayer is "off" there is still a power drain (likely from the pressure sensors but I am speculating here). I try and remove the battery as soon as I am done, but there are still times that I forget and leave the battery in the sprayer for several hours after I am done. I usually have a panic attack when I realize I left it in and pray for no blinking red light when I put the batt in the charger.

The Chapin customer service is first rate.


----------



## Lawnguyland

I used my sprayer earlier this month and as soon as I was done with my yard, it quit. I threw it on the charger and it started to take a charge but when I went back to it later it had the blinking red light of death.

I store the battery in my office drawer and only sprayed 6 full refills over a 2 or 3 weekends on a full charge but I think that was just long enough to permanently damage it. I've tried jumping it with a good battery (+ to + and - to -) but it's stuck at 15V. Not sure what the minimum the charger will accept but I didn't think this was that low. I wonder if something else went bad inside of the battery.

The battery was 2 years old and Chapin wouldn't get back to me about a warranty replacement so I bought a bootleg off eBay for $15. The bootleg works great so far and is a 2.5Ah instead of the 1.5Ah B&D. Supposedly has a 5 year warranty too. Time will tell how it holds up and if the eBay seller will still be around in 5 years if I need to try to cash in on the warranty. I can't complain for the price. Has anyone else tried these eBay batteries? How do they hold up?

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F153549865031

Since Chapin never responded I contacted Black and Decker and they sent me a new battery under warranty. I was originally thinking of alternating between the two batteries but I think I'm going to keep the new B&D battery in my drawer until the eBay one dies. I don't have any other B&D tools.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Had some trouble with my sprayer this morning. Apparently I had some leak in the "control area". The black box underneath that houses the pump etc.

Here is what I found.



This piece, anyone know what it is and is it needed? Had some corrosion but i cut it out and spliced the wires back together and it works fine. M





Pump just doesn't cycle or shut off like it used to so I am thinking some type of capacitor or fuse based on the markings.

Anyway, thanks for any input!


----------



## BobRoss

How are you adding the TeeJet to these tips on the 20V? I haven't seen a TeeJet in person, but I am not picturing how it would work.


----------



## Ware

BobRoss said:


> How are you adding the TeeJet to these tips on the 20V? I haven't seen a TeeJet in person, but I am not picturing how it would work.


Note there will be a rubber washer behind the nozzle that needs to be re-installed.


----------



## Ware




----------



## BobRoss

Thanks @Ware! You could not have explained it better!


----------



## cnet24

I've been researching and looking for feedback for those that have used the 2 or 3 nozzle boom with the 20v version (not the 24v). I've seen some comments from @adgattoni as well as @N LA Hacker, but wanted to see if there were others that use this mod.

Which is better for the 20v, the 2 or 3 boom? I would obviously prefer the 3 boom as I want to maximize my spraying area, but can't determine if there is enough of a flow rate for this.

Also- if using a 2 nozzle boom, I have gathered that I will need to buy new TeeJet nozzles (I currently use the ones suggested by @Ware), as it seems the flow rate will be affected enough to change nozzles.

Lastly, I am currently using the dfw wand on my sprayer- am I able to attach these booms to that wand?


----------



## g-man

@cnet24 I think both the 20v and 24v have the same 12v pump inside the unit, a dalavan. They must be stepping down the voltage to 12v, but the output (gpm)should be the same.


----------



## cnet24

Went to spray today and my unit will not pump. Changed batteries (I have a backup) and had a similar result. Verified that both batteries are charged and no clogs in either the tank filter or the wand filter. Anyone have ideas on how to fix before I call Chaplin? Unit is only 2 years old


----------



## 440mag

Oh man, I am sorry to hear about THAT (I literally have NIGHTMARES about that happening)!

Don't hold me to it but IIRC - up thread - another member (or two) posted some dissections they did in troubleshooting problems; that is all I can offer.

(All the woes posted about the 20v models is THE main reason I went with the 24v model (but, I still have those nightmares)!

Troubleshooting on page 9E is typically cursory at best https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0261/9529/6338/files/63985_Manual_016224_R0918.pdf?1610

but, can't help but wonder if a wife is loose between battery and pump or a solder broke or something similar?


----------



## 440mag

CNET, check out this awesome post - with photos - by member "doanster" at bottom of page 8 this thread; hope it helps you (like I said I think there may be some others like doansters):



doanster said:


> In troubleshooting issues with my 2 chapin 20v backpack sprayers i have learned some things i want to pass along.
> 
> These sprayers use Delavan pumps but the open cage motors and control boards are provided by chapin.
> There appears to be a couple of different configurations as my 2 sprayers had different suction connectors and different pressure switches.
> 
> I have had to troubleshoot both sprayers. Both initially worked great but started having issues after about 10-15 hrs of use.
> One had a sudden reduced pressure at the tip with the motor working hard to try and pump - the other started pulsing (oscillating high pressure / low pressure at the tip).
> 
> In both cases - i first thought it may be the pressure switch - it was not. After confirming on both sprayers that the hose, trigger, wand spray tip were clear of any obstructions - i took the pump sides off (7 screws)(do both sides). In both cases i found little pieces of black rubber caught in the inlet /out valves of the pump. there was nowhere that i found damage in the pump itself or a place where the rubber came from. I would be guessing when i say that it may have come from the inlet tube or un-trimmed rubber from a diaphram.
> 
> Once i removed the rubber pieces - closed everything back up and re-assembled - ran the sprayer with just water. Problems cleared up almost immediately.
> 
> Another discovery during this is in regards to adjusting the pressure of the pump. Chapin indicates that these are fixed pressure pumps. In both sprayers - once the covers are removed ( that houses the battery and the on /off button - you are looking at the pressure switch - on one - right in the cover - is a hole that provided access to a small Allen key set screw - that screw controls the tension on the spring that actuates the pressure switch plunger.
> On the other sprayer that same key hole is located under the cover but has a philips screw.
> 
> I did some testing on both - adjusting the screw out reduced the pressure at the tip - but depending on the tip - reducing it to low would provide an undesirable spray pattern.
> adjusting the screw in increased the pressure but there is a sweet spot where the motor cant keep up with the pressure setting and after letting go of the sprayer handle the motor still runs to try and increase the pressure.
> Where it is by default is the sweet spot in my opinion.
> 
> I actually drilled a hole in my bottom cover directly above where the pressure switch screw is located (note - is is not dead center of the cover!) so i could adjust by just removing the battery and sticking an Allen key up in - covered the hole with electrical tape to prevent water and dirt from getting up in.
> 
> Wanted to pass this info along and hope it helps others.


----------



## 440mag

Also this one by 95mmrenegade on page 10:



95mmrenegade said:


> Fishnugget said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am having the same problems, Chapin sprayer has no power. Battery is fully charged, I tried to jumpstart battery with another but that did not work. I mixed a gallon of insecticide and I hate that I may have to open it up and check for clogging like everyone else. I will stop the humid acid application via sprayer and find another route because of possible clogging issues. I will also call Chapin tomorrow. This sucks. :|
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about this.
> Have you verified the battery has 20v with a multimeter
> Pulled both screens(wand and tank) to verify they are clean
> 
> If those are good...
> Turn the sprayer upside down on a bucket and remove the t clamp that holds the bottom bucket on place
> Remove the + and - from the switch and use some wire to hook the wires directly to the battery to determine if the switch is bad
> 
> If that doesn't fix it then remove the motor with the 2 screws on each side then remove the 7 screws on each side to clean it out.
> 
> When I spray Humic or something that could possible clog. I pull the filter at the wand.
> 
> I feel like spraying with a backpack sprayer will require some maintenance similar to spraying with paint gun.
Click to expand...

Annnnnd, this . . . . .



95mmrenegade said:


> One thing I read is there are a couple possible causes
> 
> 1) there is a board in the battery and of the board gets wet, you will have issues
> 2) there are 5 cells in the battery and if one gets out of balance it can also cause problems.


----------



## 440mag

cnet, this is the one I recalled, bottom of page 14:



smurg said:


> Got through half my yard today with Prodiamine and the pump began to pulse, then quit altogether. Tried to troubleshoot it for about an hour and then gave up. I dumped the remaining 2 gallons into a hand can and finished up.
> 
> I started taking the sprayer apart and had two things go wrong on me. The connection in the bottom right was a bit fouled with grime. I unhooked it, brushed it up and cleaned it. The black ground wire was disconnected and bent at a right angle. After messing with it for a while, it broke off and I had to solder it back together. I soldered the red wire as well for good measure.


Page 15 addl:


smurg said:


> I got everything put back together and it ran for a short time period and kicked back off. I took everything back off today and soldered a few more connections, cleaned everything, tightened all the hose clamps, etc. It's running now, but pulsing almost constantly. I believe it's because I had taken out the pressure switch screw not knowing what it did. When putting it back together, I kept it as far out as possible with the cap still sitting tight. Will get back into it tomorrow to tighten it down, testing it at different levels. That should raise the pressure it will hold and should stop the pulsing (hopefully).


----------



## 440mag

Last but not least this (hope you're so lucky this is it! 



Green said:


> Ok, now my pressure has dropped too low even with a fully charged battery and 1.5 gallons in it. Even flipping it upside down doesn't always resolve it.





g-man said:


> @Green did you check the filters? Mainly the one at the wand?


----------



## cnet24

Thanks @440mag, I remember that being mentioned in this thread but couldn't find it.

I called Chapin and they will not replace the unit due to warranty, which is fair. They asked me to fill it with water and let it sit overnight and try and spray again today without the wand for max PSI. I guess I'll try that and go into the pump if that doesn't work.

Edit: The fix outlined above actually worked for me. Must have been something vacuum related as I went to remove my Tee-Jet adapter which let out any pressure. Started spraying and it worked fine. Must have just been air in my line.


----------



## krusej23

For those of you that purchased the Chapin 20v from Walmart on super clearance last fall, the 63985 model is what you should look for if you are looking for parts. Couldn't find the 63101 referenced anywhere but Walmart so I emailed Chapin support after finding out this spring that my wand had a bunch of little slices in it that caused it to leak when using it for the first time. They are sending me a new one but haven't heard about any tracking or anything yet. This was the ladies response when asking about what to look for model wise when looking for parts.
"The 63101 is a Walmart unit, our Chapin model similar to this would be 63985."


----------



## bosox_5

Does anyone know of a good way to clean the filter in the wand? I was spraying today and it kept losing pressure. I pulled apart the wand and the filter was clogged up with bits of grass and dirt. I can't get it very clean. Also, I have been experiencing a new issue where the pump doesn't come on right away when the switch is turned on. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## 440mag

Hi, bosox! I regret I am clueless as to any delay in the pump coming on although: a) I'd suspect a connection either loose or with moisture in it / on it (if you can get any connections dry using say, a hair dryer on low heat then maybe coat the connection liberally with an appropriate grease?); and, b) hopefully the delay is connected to the clogged filter (ie., pump sensing too much pressure, maybe?)

Clogged filters is something I have experience with and it was so frustrating I am now super careful NO foreign matter makes it's way into my tank. If soap and hot water and a toothbrush doesn't get it out I'd suspect you're dealing with more than just bits of dirt and grass. Any chance you have bits of dirt and grass caught in dried chemicals? Some chemicals can turn into an epoxy-like substance when they dry but, I am not sure I'd try to use any type of solvents. Have you tried soaking the filter overnight, perhaps in a soapy solution of really hot water?


----------



## bosox_5

Took everything apart in the wand. Looks like the delay was from that stupid screen filter in the wand. From re-reading this whole thread I am betting that is what is causing most people's issues. It needs to be very clean for the pump to work correctly.


----------



## 440mag

Glad you got it worked out, bosox!

I helped a neighbor and we finally deduced his sprayer was getting all manner of crap in it (even bits of mulch! :-O ! because he insisted on doing his tank filling and mixing out in his yard ... once we devised a way for him to stop picking his hose end up out of the dirt and holding it over the opening in hi tank his problems went to nil.

I don't know what I'd do if I did not have a concrete area to do my mixing, etc. I'd probably use a 4x8 sheet of plywood or spread some gravel at the very least. It just so happens that lifting the field tank onto the back of my pickup tailgate and then getting into the shoulder straps found me on the (relatively) clean concrete from day #1


----------



## AZChemist

g-man said:


> @cnet24 I think both the 20v and 24v have the same 12v pump inside the unit, a dalavan. They must be stepping down the voltage to 12v, but the output (gpm)should be the same.


Anyone have photos of the actual step down or part # ? Thanks.


----------



## g-man

I don't have pictures. I remember looking at it one time when I took the cover off. I think it was a resistor. Since they know the current draw from the pump, it would be a cheap way to do that.

What are you trying to do?


----------



## Gilley11

Below is what I would use. It's sealed so it's waterproof and won't be sensitive to being bumped around. It's rated for 20A, so if you're going to use a bigger pump it'll handle it.

https://www.amazon.com/Nextrox-Converter-Regulator-Transformer-Waterproof/dp/B00BWKXTUU


----------



## Biggylawns

I ordered the "Chapin Shut-off Assembly - Poly With Gauge (6-8175)" for my Walmart 20 volt and it won't thread properly to the wand nor the hose. Anybody else experience this issue?

I put the original handle back on both to make sure I cross thread it and it went on without issue.


----------



## krusej23

Biggylawns said:


> I ordered the "Chapin Shut-off Assembly - Poly With Gauge (6-8175)" for my Walmart 20 volt and it won't thread properly to the wand nor the hose. Anybody else experience this issue?
> 
> I put the original handle back on both to make sure I cross thread it and it went on without issue.


You need this part....https://www.domyown.com/chapin-68138-premium-sprayer-shutoff-handle-p-1905.html
The one you ordered is for this sprayer....https://www.domyown.com/chapin-treeturf-pro-backpack-sprayer-62000-p-1274.html
I have the same sprayer as you and you need to look for parts that work with the Chapin 63985 sprayer.


----------



## Biggylawns

@krusej23 Thanks! I didn't realize I needed to use the 63985.


----------



## Biggylawns

krusej23 said:


> Biggylawns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered the "Chapin Shut-off Assembly - Poly With Gauge (6-8175)" for my Walmart 20 volt and it won't thread properly to the wand nor the hose. Anybody else experience this issue?
> 
> I put the original handle back on both to make sure I cross thread it and it went on without issue.
> 
> 
> 
> You need this part....https://www.domyown.com/chapin-68138-premium-sprayer-shutoff-handle-p-1905.html
> The one you ordered is for this sprayer....https://www.domyown.com/chapin-treeturf-pro-backpack-sprayer-62000-p-1274.html
> I have the same sprayer as you and you need to look for parts that work with the Chapin 63985 sprayer.
Click to expand...

I finally got the 68138 handle and it doesn't fit either. Chapin sucks. Why do they make it so difficult to replace a handle. At this point, I have two larger handles lol. I guess I'll just buy some hose, clamps and a wand adapter :lol:


----------



## bernstem

Best thing I ever did for my Chapin was build DFW's wand. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=12 
You don't need a pressure regulating valve as the Chapin holds at 30PSI. I cut the hose to attach the wand once built. The wand will last longer than the sprayer. When that happens, just stick it on the new one.


----------



## Dangerlawn

doanster said:


> In troubleshooting issues with my 2 chapin 20v backpack sprayers i have learned some things i want to pass along.
> 
> These sprayers use Delavan pumps but the open cage motors and control boards are provided by chapin.
> There appears to be a couple of different configurations as my 2 sprayers had different suction connectors and different pressure switches.
> 
> I have had to troubleshoot both sprayers. Both initially worked great but started having issues after about 10-15 hrs of use.
> One had a sudden reduced pressure at the tip with the motor working hard to try and pump - the other started pulsing (oscillating high pressure / low pressure at the tip).
> 
> In both cases - i first thought it may be the pressure switch - it was not. After confirming on both sprayers that the hose, trigger, wand spray tip were clear of any obstructions - i took the pump sides off (7 screws)(do both sides). In both cases i found little pieces of black rubber caught in the inlet /out valves of the pump. there was nowhere that i found damage in the pump itself or a place where the rubber came from. I would be guessing when i say that it may have come from the inlet tube or un-trimmed rubber from a diaphram.
> 
> Once i removed the rubber pieces - closed everything back up and re-assembled - ran the sprayer with just water. Problems cleared up almost immediately.
> 
> Another discovery during this is in regards to adjusting the pressure of the pump. Chapin indicates that these are fixed pressure pumps. In both sprayers - once the covers are removed ( that houses the battery and the on /off button - you are looking at the pressure switch - on one - right in the cover - is a hole that provided access to a small Allen key set screw - that screw controls the tension on the spring that actuates the pressure switch plunger.
> On the other sprayer that same key hole is located under the cover but has a philips screw.
> 
> I did some testing on both - adjusting the screw out reduced the pressure at the tip - but depending on the tip - reducing it to low would provide an undesirable spray pattern.
> adjusting the screw in increased the pressure but there is a sweet spot where the motor cant keep up with the pressure setting and after letting go of the sprayer handle the motor still runs to try and increase the pressure.
> Where it is by default is the sweet spot in my opinion.
> 
> I actually drilled a hole in my bottom cover directly above where the pressure switch screw is located (note - is is not dead center of the cover!) so i could adjust by just removing the battery and sticking an Allen key up in - covered the hole with electrical tape to prevent water and dirt from getting up in.
> 
> Wanted to pass this info along and hope it helps others.


Thanks for posting this, I was able to use the information to fix my sprayer this morning. Slowly over time it's started to oscillate pressure and not spray with full force. I thought maybe it was mix I was using but it started doing it with straight water too. I was about ready to call it quits and buy a new one because I had four gallons of mixed up fungicide and Tnex with no way to spray it out, but I did what you talked about with removing the 7 screws on both sides and cleaning the valves. Now it sprays like a champ and I was able to get my fungicide down.


----------



## MassHole

FYI for those asking about the the three nozzle boom.

I use it for my Chapin 20V. I mow with my 50" ZT and have a Checkmate for striping. The 3 nozzle boom matches the width of the stripes, so I makes applications easy!


----------



## ScottieBones

MassHole said:


> FYI for those asking about the the three nozzle boom.
> 
> I use it for my Chapin 20V. I mow with my 50" ZT and have a Checkmate for striping. The 3 nozzle boom matches the width of the stripes, so I makes applications easy!


That works out quite nicely! :thumbup:


----------



## booneatl

My sprayer quit working last week. Contacted Chapin and was advised it was the pump. After some argument about my warranty they sent me a new pump. I bought my sprayer in 2017 and my manual says it has a 5 year warranty. The customer service agent @ Chapin insisted there is only a 1 year warranty - he finally looked up my manual and realized his mistake so all was well.

Here's my question : The Chapin rep quizzed me as to what I was spraying and seemed to be leading towards me causing the pump to fail. I told him I spray prodiamine, bifen, cyzmic, feature, pgr, but left out the fact that I also spray melted down fertilizer. Could the fertilizer have caused the failure ? I don't want to mess up another pump if so. I've read through this long post again and have seen a few pump failures.


----------



## Bigdrumnc

How do these sprayers do with the n-ext products? I am in the market for a new sprayer.


----------



## 7474

985arrowhead said:


> Had some trouble with my sprayer this morning. Apparently I had some leak in the "control area". The black box underneath that houses the pump etc.
> 
> Here is what I found.
> 
> 
> 
> This piece, anyone know what it is and is it needed? Had some corrosion but i cut it out and spliced the wires back together and it works fine. M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pump just doesn't cycle or shut off like it used to so I am thinking some type of capacitor or fuse based on the markings.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for any input!


It's the pressure control switch.

Mine just failed after 2 years of heavy use. Cut it out, spliced the wires and it runs again. However, it runs constantly as you stated.

The spring internally on the plunger failed on mine. Didn't pop back out when the pressure dropped so the pump never turned back on.


----------



## 7474

https://i.postimg.cc/bpzYKMM4/9-AFE625-F-7-ADA-41-FD-9219-7468-D576966-F.jpg

Would like to find out this part number so I could replace.


----------



## dicko1

7474 said:


> https://i.postimg.cc/bpzYKMM4/9-AFE625-F-7-ADA-41-FD-9219-7468-D576966-F.jpg
> 
> Would like to find out this part number so I could replace.


Can you post pics of the other side and of the button? Are there any other labels on it beside 5A 250V?

It looks like a button microswitch, something like this one but is the button sealed?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/10-Cherry-Micro-Switches-Microswitch-15A-3-4-HP-125V-0E1324EC-Normally-Closed/301311514632?epid=667863025&hash=item462790d808:g:JN0AAOSwxH1UHRO0

You dont need the chapin number. You need the OEM part number. Chapin (in this case i think the sprayer is made by Black & Decker) just uses off the shelf components. If you can identify the component you can buy it from anyone.


----------



## 7474

****o1 said:


> 7474 said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.postimg.cc/bpzYKMM4/9-AFE625-F-7-ADA-41-FD-9219-7468-D576966-F.jpg
> 
> Would like to find out this part number so I could replace.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post pics of the other side and of the button? Are there any other labels on it beside 5A 250V?
> 
> It looks like a button microswitch, something like this one but is the button sealed?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/10-Cherry-Micro-Switches-Microswitch-15A-3-4-HP-125V-0E1324EC-Normally-Closed/301311514632?epid=667863025&hash=item462790d808:g:JN0AAOSwxH1UHRO0
> 
> You dont need the chapin number. You need the OEM part number. Chapin (in this case i think the sprayer is made by Black & Decker) just uses off the shelf components. If you can identify the component you can buy it from anyone.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply.

No other info on the part. Mine is the 24 volt. I spliced the wires together and it works fine except for having to manually turn off for extended stops. I keep it running as I am turning to make my next pass.

It is a microswitch with the plunger that goes into the pump and signals the pump to turn off at appropriate pressure. Mine is stuck "in" which happens to signal the pump to turn off.


----------



## dicko1

I'm interested in this because mine is beginning to act up. Didnt even get through one growing season. When I release the wand trigger it stops, but then it doesnt start up again.. I have to turn it off, then on, and maybe it'll start working. I'm hoping to get through the season and take it apart over the winter. If yours is already apart, I can search with your photos.

Its definitely a micro switch, the question is which one? They certainly didnt design a unique switch specifically for this sprayer.

Is it a sealed button? Or just a plastic plunger going into the switch?


----------



## 7474

****o1 said:


> I'm interested in this because mine is beginning to act up. Didnt even get through one growing season. When I release the wand trigger it stops, but then it doesnt start up again.. I have to turn it off, then on, and maybe it'll start working. I'm hoping to get through the season and take it apart over the winter. If yours is already apart, I can search with your photos.
> 
> Its definitely a micro switch, the question is which one? They certainly didnt design a unique switch specifically for this sprayer.
> 
> Is it a sealed button? Or just a plastic plunger going into the switch?


Is yours the 24volt? If so, that is the only switch inside besides the on/off switch. The 20volt has a small circuit board, but the 24volt does not.

The plunger is not sealed. I could not find a part number for replacement. I even contacted Devalan who is the manufacturer of the pump. They were unable to assist as far as a part number goes.

Your problem sounds similar to mine. Removing the pressure switch and splicing the wires "fixed" my problem. It runs constantly when you turn it on. I leave it running as I make my passes and only turn off with the on/off switch with extended rests.


----------



## dicko1

Mines 20v.

I'm going to continue browsing the mouser.com catalog. If i find anything, I'll post back.

https://www.mouser.com/Electromechanical/Switches/Basic-Snap-Action-Switches/_/N-5g2v


----------



## dicko1

Is this similar? It looks like the mounting holes are wrong.

https://www.mouser.com/datasheet/2/60/asnap-1841591.pdf


----------



## 7474

The 24v the plunger is in the middle

The 20v the plunger is off to the side

I have both. I'll try to post the 20v photos later.


----------



## 7474




----------



## dicko1

Well thats just a simple microswitch! I have a ton of those laying around. I could mail you one if you wish.


----------



## 7474

****o1 said:


> Well thats just a simple microswitch! I have a ton of those laying around. I could mail you one if you wish.


 Thank you, appreciate the offer.

The pump with the failed pressure switch is the 24 V which has the plunger in the middle. The pictures I included are of the 20 V pressure switch which has the plunger on the side because the pump housing on the 20 V sprayer is different than the 24 V.

The sprayer is working just fine without the pressure switch except having to manually turn off and on. When the pump finally fails I will just replace it with the Devalan 2200, Which appears to be a direct replacement for the 24 V sprayer pump. It's about $30 delivered.


----------



## rjw0283

I bought the 63101 20V sprayer in June, and I am having battery issues. The battery is confirmed toast. 
Good thing is.... Porter Cable uses the same battery. I just so happen to have 3 x 20v Porter Cable batteries that are good, so I am still good. I'll be calling chapin today for a warranty replacement of bad battery. It doesn't charge above 14V, and it starts flashing Red, I think this explains my issues I've been having. (I don't think the battery has been fully charged for a while)


----------



## bernstem

The chapin 20V uses standard Black and Decker batteries so they are easy and inexpensive to replace.


----------



## rjw0283

I just called Chapin, the call took about 4 minutes. Got a new battery on the way, no questions asked. Didn't even ask when I purchased it.


----------



## rjw0283

bernstem said:


> The chapin 20V uses standard Black and Decker batteries so they are easy and inexpensive to replace.


and free while under warranty, I also bought the 2 year extended warranty from wal-mart for 10 bucks, so I'll at least get 2 years out of this thing.


----------



## 440mag

booneatl said:


> My sprayer quit working last week. ... they sent me a new pump. ...
> Here's my question : ...I also spray melted down fertilizer. Could the fertilizer have caused the failure ?


I'm going to vote "Yes"

I am very leery of any Not fully dissolved particles acting as abrasives inside my pump and take measures such as mixing solutions in 2-1/2 gal jugs and shaking them and letting them sit awhile and shaking some more; pouring solutions into my tank through cheesecloth or other "paint like" filter; and, pouring slowly and not pouring the last inch or so ("dredges") of what is at bottom of mixing jug (thereby rescuing the amount of unseen "particulate"

Best o' Duccess and boy oh boy I hope I can fund my manual if I ever need it the way you did! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bosox_5

rjw0283 said:


> I just called Chapin, the call took about 4 minutes. Got a new battery on the way, no questions asked. Didn't even ask when I purchased it.


Same thing happened to me this week. Thanks for posting this because I was just going to buy a new battery. Battery is only a year and a half old but only showing 16v and blinking red on the charger.


----------



## rjw0283

bosox_5 said:


> rjw0283 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just called Chapin, the call took about 4 minutes. Got a new battery on the way, no questions asked. Didn't even ask when I purchased it.
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing happened to me this week. Thanks for posting this because I was just going to buy a new battery. Battery is only a year and a half old but only showing 16v and blinking red on the charger.
Click to expand...

Nice! My battery was only about 3 months old. Porter Cable 20v batteries work as well, I had some of those from a drill I bought a few years ago that I've been using till the new one shows


----------



## NClawnnut78

everyone needs to watch these
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRGttGX53zs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJs2JtS7now
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wibHHQs7ZVs


----------



## bosox_5

rjw0283 said:


> Nice! My battery was only about 3 months old. Porter Cable 20v batteries work as well, I had some of those from a drill I bought a few years ago that I've been using till the new one shows


I have a bunch of Porter Cable batteries, and I know that Porter Cable is owned by black and decker but I never checked to see if their batteries fit in the Chapin. I know the Black and Decker battery doesn't fit into any of my drills, angle grinder, etc or any of the chargers. Nice to know they work with the sprayer though.


----------



## rjw0283

I got my battery today from chapin. Chapin scored big in my book, they sent me 2 new batteries and a charger. For those of you with battery issues, contact chapin. They require little info to get replacement, never asked purchase date, hell I'm not sure he even asked model #. Just asked for my address to send new ones to. Chapin nailed the customer service for me!


----------



## rjw0283

bosox_5 said:


> rjw0283 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! My battery was only about 3 months old. Porter Cable 20v batteries work as well, I had some of those from a drill I bought a few years ago that I've been using till the new one shows
> 
> 
> 
> I have a bunch of Porter Cable batteries, and I know that Porter Cable is owned by black and decker but I never checked to see if their batteries fit in the Chapin. I know the Black and Decker battery doesn't fit into any of my drills, angle grinder, etc or any of the chargers. Nice to know they work with the sprayer though.
Click to expand...

Alot of times they put plastic tabs to prevent you from using other batteries, it's the same battery just with added tabs, simply remove tabs and BAM!


----------



## 440mag

NClawnnut78 said:


> everyone needs to watch these


@NClawnnut78 - *what a freakin' Public Service Announcement - THANK YOU!!!! * :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

That second video (you know, the one w the red bearded Viking pirate guy! :lol: ) prompted meto jump up (literally, to the napping dawg's deep consternation!  ), dash out to the garage and check those 3 hose clamps on my 24v Chapin backpack sprayer. Went ahead and gave the in-line filter a good rinse and brush-out as well! :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Jasone

Does anyone have a guide or video on how to repair or replace the pump? Here is a photo of what it is doing. I've checked and cleaned all the filters. It just pumps and pumps out fluid around the pump. Only used for round up and lawn weed killers.

It may be a little hard to see, but the fluid comes out around the seam between the two black plastic covers of the motor.


----------



## smurg

Jasone said:


> Does anyone have a guide or video on how to repair or replace the pump? Here is a photo of what it is doing. I've checked and cleaned all the filters. It just pumps and pumps out fluid around the pump. Only used for round up and lawn weed killers.
> 
> It may be a little hard to see, but the fluid comes out around the seam between the two black plastic covers of the motor.


I'm having the same issue again this year. The issue with my at least is that the membrane inside the pump has a manufacturing tab on an edge and doesn't seal well, thus the chamber can never get up to pressure and the pump constantly runs. I need to find some thin rubber (may try a condom lol) to cover over the membrane and screw through that to try and seal off that chamber.


----------



## Jasone

smurg said:


> I'm having the same issue again this year. The issue with my at least is that the membrane inside the pump has a manufacturing tab on an edge and doesn't seal well, thus the chamber can never get up to pressure and the pump constantly runs. I need to find some thin rubber (may try a condom lol) to cover over the membrane and screw through that to try and seal off that chamber.


I called Chapin this morning about my pump. They said even though it was out of warranty they would send me another unit for $25 + shipping. I ended up doing that.


----------



## SCGrassMan

NClawnnut78 said:


> everyone needs to watch these


I went through two sprayers in a year from them. Probably both my fault, but probably will still never own one again.


----------



## behemyth

Has anyone done a bucket test with this sprayer and a TeeJet XR11004? I'm curious how long it takes to put out a gallon of product. I'm also curious how long it takes so i can roughly figure out the PSI its pushing the product out at. That tip isn't rated as good under 30psi.


----------



## adidasUNT8

behemyth said:


> Has anyone done a bucket test with this sprayer and a TeeJet XR11004? I'm curious how long it takes to put out a gallon of product. I'm also curious how long it takes so i can roughly figure out the PSI its pushing the product out at. That tip isn't rated as good under 30psi.


I just swapped mine out for the 11006. I was leaving a little over a gallon left from my old sprayer with higher pressure. I'm now putting right at a gallon per 1k walking at normal pace.


----------



## sdlawn

I've been using the hf 4 gal manual sprayer and it's killing me. I have 8k lawn and am new to spraying. I think I go to slow so it takes me a a few refills to get everything. Will this sprayer help with speeding things up? I'm guessing no and I just have to work on going faster. 
The hard part of going faster is that I cant tell if I'm missing a lot of spots. I use the blue dye that is .5 oz per gallon and I can barely see it on the grass. Maybe that is my big problem. Also that dye gets everywhere!
Finally pumping is definitely a pain. So this should help with that right. But at what cost? Reading up here seems like quite a few issues. Will I be frustrated trying to fix the pump when it breaks?

Finally, which version are you guys buying? I see like 4 or 5 on amazon. Or should I be looking at a totally different pump?


----------



## 440mag

@sdlawn , I "feel" yer pain; I was hand pumping a 4-gal backpack across just under 30k feet til I wore it out (took less than 2 years). After reading posts by so many here dissatisfied with the 20v Chapin I waited to be ready and jumped on the *24v* Chapin when Northern Tool put it on sale. I can tell you this: I will never EVER so much as consider going back to a manual pumper.

It's been five (5) years now and most times, when I use it I do so for between 3 and 4 hours. I take care of that sprayer: never letting any debris get into tank; completely rinsing and flushing it after every use, keep all rubber gaskets, flaps and seals lightly lubricated, remove the battery as soon as I'm done, recharge immediately and remove the battery from the charger as soon as the light indicates it is fully charged again; sprayer stays in garage but batteries come in and away from hot or cold temp extremes. (I also invested in 2 addl batteries and chargers and rotate batteries each use.)

Knock on wood, it has served me well ("Take care of it and it will take care of you" - Jim Bowie / Kit Carson)

1/2 Oz of any dye per gallon is asking a lot and I will tell you this, *DYE IS NOT DYE IS NOT DYE!*

Hard, painful, excruciating and frustrating experience has shown me the best dye (only dye I will use now!) is the TurfMark blue. Even then I use 3oz per 4gal tank mainly because of lighting issues (I tend to spray between 8am and 11am ...

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200695296_200695296?cm_mmc=Bing-pla&utm_source=Bing_PLA&utm_medium=Lawn%20%2B%20Garden%20%3E%20Sprayers&utm_campaign=Chapin&utm_content=61560&cmpid=53403400&agid=3200075913&tgtid=pla-4577473067547422&prdid=61560&msclkid=7c89cd1d8c9a15efca99adb9e6ce71ea&gclid=7c89cd1d8c9a15efca99adb9e6ce71ea&gclsrc=3p.ds

https://www.amazon.com/Chapin-63924-Fertilizer-Herbicides-Pesticides/dp/B076JH2C4H

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Chapin-4-Gal-Rechargeable-24-Volt-Lithium-Ion-Battery-Powered-Backpack-Sprayer-63924/302798316


----------



## sdlawn

@440mag 
Thanks for the insights! That seems like a lot of work to keep a sprayer working. What lube do you use for the seals? I got magic lube for pool stuff, hopefully that will work. I'm goign to have to bite the bullet on this one as the other options don't seem worth the extra price for my size lawn.
I found a $20 coupon of northern tool, but the price is still a bit high. My next application is over a month away, so Im going to wait a little to see if it drops. Hope the $20 coupon sticks around.
I'll give turfmark blue a try as well. I hope that bottle design helps with getting the liquid into the tank without getting it all over myself.


----------



## Saint Louisan

I'd bought a 20v chappin sprayer 2.5yrs ago on clearance at Walmart for $29.99. I love it, despite the trouble everyone has with them mine functioned flawlessly. Sure beats the hell outta pumping the handle constantly.

Well just a few minutes ago it broke and wont build pressure. I assume it's lost a seal.

Is it cheaper and easier to buy a different one or use the tank/frame to build an improved version?


----------



## 440mag

sdlawn said:


> @440mag
> Thanks for the insights! That seems like a lot of work to keep a sprayer working. What lube do you use for the seals? I got magic lube for pool stuff, hopefully that will work. I'm goign to have to bite the bullet on this one as the other options don't seem worth the extra price for my size lawn.
> I found a $20 coupon of northern tool, but the price is still a bit high. My next application is over a month away, so Im going to wait a little to see if it drops. Hope the $20 coupon sticks around.
> I'll give turfmark blue a try as well. I hope that bottle design helps with getting the liquid into the tank without getting it all over myself.


It looks like a lot of work when I type it but it's really no more than taking my time at the end of each spray session. Sorta like "don't slam the door" doesn't really take any extra time ... (still trying to get that across to grown kids! :lol:

My go to "moisturizer" for everything rubber seal or gasket wise these days is just a tiny spritz of Fluid Film which is really just aerosolized lanolin - slicker than goose snot and stays where I put it (I learned about it from jet skiers once I got into that hobby). But heck, I also keep a small container of dollar store Vaseline in the cabinet where I store my lawn chemicals etc. Anything to keep the rubber seal / gasket around the top of the strainer from drying out ...


----------



## sandstorm

So amongst lawnsters that have experience with multiple sprayers, is the Chapin 24v still the go to sprayer? I just returned my 24v Kobalt sprayer because there was no adapter or way I could figure out how to adapt a teejet tip to their oddball wand size and I didn't think I should have to build a whole new wand just to be able to use a fan style tip so now I'm in the market for another sprayer. Total lawn is 5000sqf so I don't necessarily need anything crazy but I am more of a buy once cry once person and if I had to spend a little more to not deal with any QC problems that seem to be going on in this thread, I'd probably take that path. Mainly spraying herbicide/pesticide but might eventually like to try some of this LESCO NOS Liquid/Soluble Fertilizer Sprayable 46-0-0 that I picked up.

I've seen what appear to be advertisement video reviews for sprayers plus battery power sprayer as well as the FlowZone but figured I'd ask real people that aren't getting kickbacks.


----------



## 440mag

I don't know the answer to your question but I am interested in what those who may have to say as, even though my well cared for 4 (or 5?)-year old 24v Chaplin has yet to let me down, I am ever vigilant for which direction I am going to scramble in if it ever does!


----------



## dicko1

Whatever you do, dont get the battery wet. Its not waterproof. Dont ask me how i know. Just take care to keep it dry.


----------



## 440mag

^^^That's a good point!^^^

I gave the top and sides and "business end" all my batteries a light spray of Fluid Film and it does a real good job of repelling the errant bit of water that may get under the tank when I'm washing it off and rinsing it out etc (but I go to lengths to ensure I never get it really wet)!


----------



## Lawn Whisperer

Saint Louisan said:


> ... Well just a few minutes ago it broke and wont build pressure. I assume it's lost a seal....


I just had the same thing happen to me today, pump just keeps running. No water leaks, cleaned both filters, tighten output hose clamp, back sprayed with water hose via output hose. It's still not building enough pressure and pump keeps on running.


----------



## Saint Louisan

Lawn Whisperer said:


> Saint Louisan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Well just a few minutes ago it broke and wont build pressure. I assume it's lost a seal....
> 
> 
> 
> I just had the same thing happen to me today, pump just keeps running. No water leaks, cleaned both filters, tighten output hose clamp, back sprayed with water hose via output hose. It's still not building enough pressure and pump keeps on running.
Click to expand...

Yeah sounds exactly like what mine is doing. Just like I just ran out of fluid.

I actually just jumped in with both feet and bought the top tier jacto. Came in today, I tossed it together, charged the battery and glossed over the manual. Didn't have time to fiddle with any of the settings or cut the hose and install the dfw wand.

I sure enjoyed the function of the Chapin and hope not to be shopping again anytime soon.


----------



## 440mag

Saint Louisan said:


> ...
> I actually just jumped in with both feet and bought the top tier jacto. ....


I'm curious ... Link or photo?


----------



## Lawn Whisperer

Saint Louisan said:


> Lawn Whisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saint Louisan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Well just a few minutes ago it broke and wont build pressure. I assume it's lost a seal....
> 
> 
> 
> I just had the same thing happen to me today, pump just keeps running. No water leaks, cleaned both filters, tighten output hose clamp, back sprayed with water hose via output hose. It's still not building enough pressure and pump keeps on running.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah sounds exactly like what mine is doing. Just like I just ran out of fluid.
> 
> I actually just jumped in with both feet and bought the top tier jacto. Came in today, I tossed it together, charged the battery and glossed over the manual. Didn't have time to fiddle with any of the settings or cut the hose and install the dfw wand.
> 
> I sure enjoyed the function of the Chapin and hope not to be shopping again anytime soon.
Click to expand...

Got it working again last night and was able to spray the remainder of the lawn this morning in time for the afternoon rain.
What I did different is filled it up with water past the motor. I only had about a gallon when I was trying to prime it previously, not sure why filling it with water past the motor housing makes a difference. I got that from the Chapin priming instructions. Unfortunately, the screw or nut was stripped when I tried to tighten the plastic collar ring that holds the housing, it still worked though.

Here is the  troubleshooting instructions  from the Chapin website, similar to the manual:
STEP 3
Priming your Pump
-Fill the tank at least three-quarters (¾) full with water
-Make sure the pump cylinder is completely submerged
-Let the water sit in the tank for a few hours (2-3 hours)
-Once the unit has sat for that amount of time, turn the switch to the "On" position
"l" indicates the on position
"0" indicates the off position
-With the switch turned on, place a rubber band around the trigger of the shut off assembly to hold the trigger open (as if spraying)
-Let the unit run for 12-15 minutes
NOTE: The spray may not come out right away as the pump may run but it may not build pressure. This is acceptable and part of the priming steps. 
-A strong stream should be released at the 12-15 minute mark
-The unit is now cleaned and primed and ready for use


----------



## Saint Louisan

440mag said:


> Saint Louisan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> I actually just jumped in with both feet and bought the top tier jacto. ....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious ... Link or photo?
Click to expand...

I can't figure out how to paste a link with my phone, hope you don't mind clipping it.

https://www.amazon.com/Jacto-PJB-20-Backpack-Sprayer-Blue/dp/B01MYNFQIF


----------



## Saint Louisan

Lawn Whisperer said:


> Saint Louisan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawn Whisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just had the same thing happen to me today, pump just keeps running. No water leaks, cleaned both filters, tighten output hose clamp, back sprayed with water hose via output hose. It's still not building enough pressure and pump keeps on running.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah sounds exactly like what mine is doing. Just like I just ran out of fluid.
> 
> I actually just jumped in with both feet and bought the top tier jacto. Came in today, I tossed it together, charged the battery and glossed over the manual. Didn't have time to fiddle with any of the settings or cut the hose and install the dfw wand.
> 
> I sure enjoyed the function of the Chapin and hope not to be shopping again anytime soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got it working again last night and was able to spray the remainder of the lawn this morning in time for the afternoon rain.
> What I did different is filled it up with water past the motor. I only had about a gallon when I was trying to prime it previously, not sure why filling it with water past the motor housing makes a difference. I got that from the Chapin priming instructions. Unfortunately, the screw or nut was stripped when I tried to tighten the plastic collar ring that holds the housing, it still worked though.
> 
> Here is the  troubleshooting instructions  from the Chapin website, similar to the manual:
> STEP 3
> Priming your Pump
> -Fill the tank at least three-quarters (¾) full with water
> -Make sure the pump cylinder is completely submerged
> -Let the water sit in the tank for a few hours (2-3 hours)
> -Once the unit has sat for that amount of time, turn the switch to the "On" position
> "l" indicates the on position
> "0" indicates the off position
> -With the switch turned on, place a rubber band around the trigger of the shut off assembly to hold the trigger open (as if spraying)
> -Let the unit run for 12-15 minutes
> NOTE: The spray may not come out right away as the pump may run but it may not build pressure. This is acceptable and part of the priming steps.
> -A strong stream should be released at the 12-15 minute mark
> -The unit is now cleaned and primed and ready for use
Click to expand...

I'll give it a shot. Almost tossed it out on trash day but couldn't bring myself to it.


----------



## 440mag

Saint Louisan said:


> I can't figure out how to paste a link with my phone, hope you don't mind clipping it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Jacto-PJB-20-Backpack-Sprayer-Blue/dp/B01MYNFQIF


@Saint Louisan - got it, MANY THANKS! :thumbup:


----------



## CDR

What's the thoughts on that 105-ex backpack? It seems to get a lot of good reviews and after reading the Chapin issues, it sounds like an alternate.

What about the flow zone cyclone model?

I really can't condone spending 300 on a sprayer though I don't want to spend 150 and have headaches.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer

Sprayer is acting up again, won't build up pressure. I'm going to try to prime the pump and see if works.


----------



## 440mag

Just hoping this might be it but,

Do you still have the pressure regulator attached?

My heart nearly stopped after my pump (24-volt Chapin) stopped working after I turned the tank upside down while rinsing and washing it out.

I don't remember what made me try it but, as soon as I unscrewed the pressure regulator from the end of the wand the pump began operating normally.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer

440mag said:


> … I unscrewed the pressure regulator from the end of the wand the pump began operating normally.


My issue was that the pump wouldn't stop running, it would not build up pressure. I primed it the first time with no luck, the second day I filled it with hot tap water, let stand for two hours, and primed it for >20mins, then it finally built pressure.


----------



## 440mag

Love a happy ending, lol!

When owners say they "prime" the pump, what does that consist of? Simply filling the tank and letting it sit? Or, forcing water into the pump? Or using suction?

I am probably overthinking this but, I see mention of "priming the pump" come up enough I figure I'm gonna need to do it sooner or later and now is a good time ask!


----------



## Lawn Whisperer

440mag said:


> Love a happy ending, lol!
> 
> When owners say they "prime" the pump, what does that consist of? Simply filling the tank and letting it sit? Or, forcing water into the pump? Or using suction?
> 
> I am probably overthinking this but, I see mention of "priming the pump" come up enough I figure I'm gonna need to do it sooner or later and now is a good time ask!


Fill the pump, let it sit, press the handle for several minutes until normal pressure comes back.

You can see  my post on May 28, 2021, several post above.


----------



## 440mag

Thanks!

Oh, okay; I had entirely missed the below post (… from above :lol: ) and I get it now; my guess is it's because "*water seeks its own level*" (raised by a PE and had that, amongst other things, beat into my head - and I had an unusually hard head, particularly as a youth … :roll:

Very glad your sprayer is back, up and running! :thumbup:



Lawn Whisperer said:


> …
> What I did different is filled it up with water past the motor. I only had about a gallon when I was trying to prime it previously, not sure why filling it with water past the motor housing makes a difference. I got that from the Chapin priming instructions. Unfortunately, the screw or nut was stripped when I tried to tighten the plastic collar ring that holds the housing, it still worked though.
> 
> Here is the  troubleshooting instructions  from the Chapin website, similar to the manual:
> STEP 3
> Priming your Pump
> -Fill the tank at least three-quarters (¾) full with water
> -Make sure the pump cylinder is completely submerged
> -Let the water sit in the tank for a few hours (2-3 hours)
> -Once the unit has sat for that amount of time, turn the switch to the "On" position
> "l" indicates the on position
> "0" indicates the off position
> -With the switch turned on, place a rubber band around the trigger of the shut off assembly to hold the trigger open (as if spraying)
> -Let the unit run for 12-15 minutes
> NOTE: The spray may not come out right away as the pump may run but it may not build pressure. This is acceptable and part of the priming steps.
> -A strong stream should be released at the 12-15 minute mark
> -The unit is now cleaned and primed and ready for use


----------



## legarem

Hello
My Chapin sprayer has a bad pressure switch. Water corroded the tiny little spring in the microswitch. I contacted Chapin to find the microswitch but they never gave me any answer. Do someone finally found a generic microswitch which is on the 24 volts pump. As mentioned in this forum, there's no part number on this switch. Thanks


----------

